# OC Fanfic- Innocence



## Miss Fortune (Sep 29, 2008)

Hakozi: Genin in Hidden Snow village, black eyes, black hair, riged, pale face. Usual clothing is brown sweater vest, dark blue ninja pants and red gloves.
AGE- 17

Taro: Genin in Hidden Snow village. Brown eyes, black hair, smooth pale face. Ususal clothing is long sleeved shirts that are red or dark blue, baggy light blue jeans, and black vest.
AGE- 17 1/2

Mizu: Genin, Hidden Snow village. Baby blue eyes, white hair (dyed), delicate but toned face. Usual clothing is white sweater, black boots with fluff on the edges, and tight purple sweats. 
AGE- 16

I have no description for this story that's really long, but, just something simple.
The village hidden in the Snow is in the middle of civil war. Hakozi, Mizu, and Taro have to evacuate the village to save the genin, students, children, and villagers of the village. While leaving, they come across a little girl who seems to be in a taboo clan that Mizu and Taro are aware of, but Hakozi is left out, not knowing who she is.



*Spoiler*: __ 



"YOSH!! Let's go!!" I set one foot outside the village gates, the village hidden in the snow was my home, and currently getting torn apart by civil war. The genin and children in the academy were to leave with all the women and men who weren't ninja. It was to ensure the safety of the innocent. My squad was the last to set out. All the women and children were sent after the men and before the genin, my squad was the last of the genin to leave.
"We need to leave now Hakozi. We don't have enough time for this!" A girl shouted over an explosion. I grinned.
"Well, my duty is done. So... Mizu... since you're a girl and I'm a guy.. how about we continue out village-"
"Move." The other genin pushed me forward.
"HEY!! NOT COOL, ASS!!" I shouted. He gave me a dark look. Mr. Cool was his nickname, at least that's what I gave him. His name was Taro. Most of the girls ignored him outside, because he was never around. But when he took off his heavy jackets, they went nuts. It drives me insane really.
"Hakozi, we don't have time for this. Mizu is out medical nin, she can't be flirting right now." He stated. Mizu nodded, glaring at me.
"Besides, no one is interested in you!"
"False... all the girls drool over me when my face is exposed!" I snorted. Taro rolled his eyes and pushed us forward.
"Let's g-" He stopped. A man was crawling through the thick snow towards us. I wonder who he was, I ran to him.
"He dude! What's up!! What happened to you??" I asked him. He spat out blood.
"The... the... child.. it... It.. IT!!!" He screamed with is last breath. He threw up a fountain of blood all over my arms. Nasty. I stood up.
"Well.. what did he say??" Mizu looked worried.
"Well... one.. he's dead... and two, something about a kid. He calls him 'It'." I tried brushing some of his blood off of me. Nothing to bad to what I train to. Lots of blood with that. Kill the intruders for target practice. Just a regular thing to whoever broke the law enough to earn being killed. I looked at Taro he was looking to the village.
"Hey, wimp boy." He yelled. He turned around.
"Stop lookin at the village and let's go!" I turned around and started walking. Mizu screamed.
"DUCK!!" She fell to the ground, everything around us went up in smoke, fire burnt my skin through my clothing, my eyes were filled with dirt, my lungs with smoke. Everything blacked out for a few moments.

After a while, I woke up. A pair of small hands were digging up the snow in front of my face, I felt cold spots all over my back and head. I groaned, and snapped up. Damn! Big mistake! Pain shot all over my body. I screamed in pain and bit my lip, that hurt too.
"Don't do that..." A soft voice whispered. I opened an eye and saw a small dirty face of a girl in front of me. I winced, even opening my eyes hurt.
"That explosion cooked you up... that's too bad..." She whispered. He saw blood all over her face and on her clothes.
"I'm guessing.. you got caught in the war?" I croaked. She smiled slightly.
"Maybe.." I saw some red on her teeth, did she actually lick her wounds to ease pain? But, the closer I looked at her, the more I noticed, she didn't have very many major wounds. Just a few scratches. I put a handful of snow in my mouth.
"Hey.. where are.. my comrades?" I asked. She smiled warmly.
"They're asleep!" She put a finger to her lips, and pointed to her left. I looked to where she was pointing and say snow covered bodies laying in the snow. I saw their chests moving up and down, so I knew they were alive.
"Hey kid... were you in a caravan?" She nodded.
"Which one?"
"I left two hours ago!" She smiled. My eyes widened, more pain.
"Your caravan was attacked!?"
"Yep! Along with Eeeeevvveryone else!" She clapped her hands. Then she made an innocent face.
"Dey all dead..." She whispered. I gasped.
"Even the genin?!"
"Oh!! Those people who fought the bigger people??? Yeah!! Their bodies go SPLUSH!!" She clapped and laughed.
"Why are you still alive?!" I wondered. She giggled and smiled slyly.
"Mommy told me to do ANYTHING to live.. including... go to the wild side..." She whispered, grinning, showing the red teeth I saw earlier. Then it hit me, that wasn't her blood! That was the ninjas blood!
"You.. you.. killed the ninjas!?" I yelled. She shook her head.
"Only da ones who went for me! Hardly any of dem went after everyone else.." She whispered, thinking. I blinked. What did she say!? She giggled again.
"Da villagers attacked me!! Dos ninjas were helping me!" She laughed.
"WHAT?!"
"Villagers no likey me using family powers... or me... having my meals..." She whispered, putting a finger to her lips.
"YOU KILLED THEM?!" I heard movement from my right. Mizu and Taro moved. I crawled hurridly to them.
"Guys!! You alright?!" I yelled. Taro's arm hit me.
"Shut up.. you're.. loud.." He gasped. I blinked.
"You guys aren't like... halfway dead are you?" I asked. Mizu checked her ribs.
"No.. I'm not.." She checked Taro next.
"Neither is he. And you're not. So, we're ok." She looked over my shoulder.
"Aww... who's the little gir-?" She stopped talking, her eyes widened. Taro grabbed me to pulled me behind him.
"Did she do anything to you??" He asked. I shook my head. He shot a mean looked at the little girl. Mizu pulled out a kunai.
"Little girl!! What are you doing here?! You should be in the cripts!!" She yelled. The little girl waved.
"Hi!! Hana sees that you're ok!!" She giggled. So that's her name, Hana. She looked at Taro and Mizu. Her eyes closed, then she smiled.
"Taro Yuzumi!! Mizu Sukichi!" She laughed and clapped her hands, then she looked at me and closed her eyes.
"Hazoki Uzuka!" She clapped. She bowed her head to us. I blinked, what's so bad about her? What did Mizu mean about her being in the cripts?
"Hana, where are your blood hungry parents?" Taro growled. She put a finger under her chin.
"Hmm.. dey went bye bye.. to... red snow.." She said. Taro growled, Mizu looked uncomfortable.
"So.. they killed your mother and father? What of the other.. blood wanters?" She asked. Hanas face went blank, her eyes cold.
"The clan is gone... they... passed on..." She said calmly. I was surprised, all the baby talk and now this intellegent sentence. Taro and Mizu gasped.
"The... WHOLE CLAN?!" They both yelled.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 29, 2008)

Me likey maor, moar!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 29, 2008)

This looks like an interesting story.


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 30, 2008)

Yet again another good story Clara....i'm beggining to notice a pattern here....ALOT of blood-thirsty girls...............AWESOME!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

And, it kinda sounds like Shi-...I think I see now...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 30, 2008)

Much better than your other one.The grammar is getting better and your story telling is pretty good.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

no fuckin duh its going to be a blood thirsty character...... and THEM BEING GIRLS IS JUST ANOTHER PICTURE OF ME!! so get it down. GOT IT?! GOOD!!!

Chapter 2 |3


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was officially left out. I didn't know what Mizu or Taro were talking about. It was making me mad, so I decided to include myself in the little conversation.
"Hey!!! Just what the hell is up?! I don't know anything about this 'clan' she's in!! What's  wrong with her?!" I yelled. Mizu sighed.
"You don't know because your parents refused to tell you anything," She said. Taro pulled me down to him.
"She is of a forbidden clan that the Hidden Snow village has been raising for over 500 years."
"But the village isn't that ol-"
"No, the village was only a small town when they started raising them. Hana is... well... a vampire..." I gasped. Vampires were real?! What the hell!
"But.. I... don't-"
"She's of the vampires who were shunned to be kept to the cripts of our villages ninja, mostly the area where the ninja were buried who went on the mission that involved the uh... disease."
"That disease?!"
"Yeah, so the dead sort of... turned into zombies.." Taro said. I nodded, I remembered that report.
"So... her... kind, just guards the cripts and, puts the zombies back to... rest?" I was searching for the right words. This all seemed werid to me.
"Yes... but recently, her clan has started to organize itself and actually come over their differences. They's been rumored to be planning a coup de tat against the village, just to get freedom; also that they... well... they've started to live up to their stereotype. They're hunting down ninja and villagers to get their fill of blood. It's like their lifeline." Taro pointed to the blots of blood all over Hanas face. I nodded. Some of this was definatly creepy, but I heard vampire chicks were hot and immortal, I could only imagine that marriage, Rawr. I looked at the little girl again. She didn't seem so bad. But then again, vampires trick people a lot. But, somehow, her face was fimiliar. She saw me and waved.
"Hazoki!! Do you have any silver on you??" Mizu yelled. I blinked.
"Well... my awesome silver chain bracelet-"
"That'll do. Give it here." She held out her hand. I yanked it off and handed it to her.
"What's with the silver thing?" I asked Taro.
"vampires weaken with silver." He answered. I got a little worried. Mizu walked forward towards Hana, she was moving backwards, eyeing the silver in her hand. Mizu tackled her.
"NO!!" Hana screamed. Mizu grabbed her wrist and tried forcing the braclet on. I got a little mad, she was only a little girl! Mizu yanked Hana's head up, I heard a crack. I winced. She broke her neck!! Hana's foot found its ground, she leapt up and smacked Mizu in the mouth. My bracelet fell to the ground. Her head was at an odd angle. Hana was sniffling.
"This is why the clan organized!! You treat us like dirt!! Well not everyone of us is bad!!" She screamed, a few tears falling. Taro growled.
"Well if it makes you behave, we'll still do it!!" He yelled. What a jerk! Hana's eyes stiffened. She looked up. A whole gang of enemy ninja jumped us. Shit! I leapt out of the way. A foot cracked my arm.
"GAH! MY ARM!!" It was broken! Crap! Taro managed to us his swiftness to just barely dodge the blows, Mizu was using dirty tricks to escape crowding groups. Hana was just watching us from the tree she was in. A grin was easing up slowly on her face. She wasn't going to help at all. This was obviously revenge.
"HANA RUN!" I yelled. She looked over at me. She cocked her head to the side. I was getting swarmed. Picking out the weaker one, obviously. She examined my face, her eyes widened.
".... Chan??"  I didn't catch what she said before it. She saw a few ninja charging at me with swords. She leapt down in front of me, her stance relaxed but firm.
"Mommy and daddy forbad me from using my true form... but... this'll be the exception." She let out a breath and held her arms out. The air around me started to vibrate. What was going to happen. I saw everything around me slowing down. There was nothing but a bright light glowing around Hana. She was getting taller, more slender and womanly. Her hair grew out. Her hair seemed to get darker, her skin paler, and when she opened her eyes, Woo whoo! They were bright! Everything around me started moving faster again. Her clothes barely fitted her. That must have been why her clothes were so baggy before.
I saw two fangs just outside of her mouth. She grinned and licked her lips. Her voice was heavenly, silent, but dangerous.
"My... Just using my form makes me hungry, I thought I filled up a while ago!" She moved a hand through her hair. She hissed and leapt up at the ninjas. In a flash, her legs slammed down on their heads in a mid sumersault through the air. All I could hear was the sickening crack of their skulls splitting cleanly in half. Wow her legs were smooth.
"Wow... she's.. really a warrior..." I muttered. Mizus eyes flashed to where I was. She just saw Hana dashing around the ninja who had crowded me. I guess she wasn't very mad at her since she was protecting me. Taro was fighting desperatly to seperate himself from the ninja attacking him. Hana licked her hands. The ninja around me were finished. She looked swiftly over to Taro and grinned slightly. She flashed in front of him and held up one hand.
"Have a good time in hell, I heard Mr. Devil is having a bad day today..." A flash of light seeped from her hand. The next second, the ninja fell to the ground, lifeless. She looked towards Mizu. She was getting killed. Mizu had a bunch of ninja crowding her and stabbing her. I was getting hurt just watching this. Hana didn't move, she crossed her arms and watched.
"WHAT ARE YOU DOING JUST STANDING THERE?! SAVE MIZU!" Taro yelled. She looked at him.
"She hurt me, when I was a little girl. No way in hell would I lift a finger to help her." She licked her hands while saying so. Mizu fell, the ninja starting kicking her and ripping her skin apart. I felt a tear go down my face. The ninja dispersed. Mizu wasn't moving.
"MIZU!!" I screamed. Her finger twitched. Hana grinned and walked over to her.
"Well... it seems to shoe is on the other foot. You now know how much pain I have gone through all of these years." She chuckled. Mizu sputtered out blood. Hana laughed.
"Now, to save you, there is only one option.." She raised a finger.
"Become the first of my new clan.." She said. Taro growled.
"Dont you dare...." She laughed.
"it's the only way to save her..." She leaned in closer to Mizu.
"DONT DO IT!! STOP!!! I-" Taro was screaming.
"HURRY UP AND DO IT!" I screamed. Taro was shocked. Hana laughed, then sank her teeth into Mizus neck.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

VAMPIRAS!!! Me like this story...


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 30, 2008)

YAYYY!!! Give me a V give me a A give me a M give me a P give me a I give me a ...uh what comes next?....Oh well.....GO VAMPIRES!!!!!!!!!!.....Oh wait.......*bangs head on wall*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

My avy goes good with this story


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

yes shibo.. vampies....
nice little cheer you have going on over there... let me add one thing *pulls out pistol, shoots sjf* oh.. what a lovely ending!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

*creeps away* ...VAMPIREZ!!!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 30, 2008)

oh that's okay i'll just catch up with garra in hell and uh...damn I cant think of anything to do with him since he'd kill me before ni did anything....oh wait im dead....*bangs head against wall harder*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

Ghost...
Shibo: Let your spirit rest in forever peace * says Hikaran chant*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

where ya goin shhhiiiiibbboooo?? *pulls on shibos sleeve* I have a little room over der that has many shiny tings... and pointy things.. and sharp things... and things that kill people with one strikeWHO WANTS ICE CREAM!?! *holds up tub of ice cream*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

Shibo: Raven senses...GAH! SHINY AND ICE CREAM!!!
My ice cream...


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 30, 2008)

MMMEEEEE!!!*waves hands in air* 
inner: You know you cant have ice cream since...*looks around*...the incident.
THAT WAS A ONE TIME THING!!!
inner: sure it was.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

what time??
nothing but coconut ice cream til you tell me...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

No..nooo...noooooooooo...tell her I only like M&M ice cream


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 30, 2008)

NOOOO it too embarrising...
inner: I'll tell you...
YOU SHUT UP
inner: well it started like this...
SHUTUP!!!!!
inner: He ate too much cookies and cream ice cream and ....
*Stuffs the coconut ice cream into inners mouth* HAAA Now you will shutup!!!!*huff huff* *passes out*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

You barfed, right?
Shibo: >/////> I would NEVER do that...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

........... ok.....


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice. Vampires. Vampires are awesome.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 1, 2008)

Vampires FTW!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 1, 2008)

you people are freaking kind!! ^^ id hug you, but my doctor told me that close contact to other people was extremely bad for me. -_-

Chapter 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



I held my head in my hands, I was sitting on a log that Taro found and dragged to our campsite. The fire in front of me crackled with the burning wood. Taro was pacing back and forth on the other side of the fire, waiting for morning. Hana was sitting in the crooch of the tree above the tent that Mizu was in, twidling a piece of grass in her fingers. She was still in her grown form. Mizus body was so cut up and broken, but what Hana did saved her. Taro was pissed about it, knowing that Mizu couldn't live with humans peacefully anymore.
Her body, when bitten by Hana, started pulling itself together. Just a few seconds after she was bitten, her wounds had healed with a loud slurping and ripping noise. Hana was somehow very protective over the healing Mizu. I was puzzled by this. Before, Hana and Mizu absolutly hated each other. Now Hana was so stubborn about leaving Mizus side. Taro wanted her to be on the other side of the camp from Mizu, but the farthest Hana agreed to was the tree near Mizus tent. It had been over ten hours since Mizu had been bitten, Hana was growing more and more relaxed. Then she startled me.
"MIZU! GET OUT NOW!" She yelled. Taro got mad.
"Don't yell!! Let alone order her around!! She's in no condition and there's no way she'd-" He stopped. Mizus head was poking out of the tent. Her eyes were glued to me and Taro.
"Mizu?" I asked. Hana leapt down in front of her.
"Mizu," She said. Mizu jumped out of the tent and stood completly still.
"What.. happened to me?" She asked slowly. Hana grinned, something was up.
"You have been reborned, child." Hanas grin widened. Mizu blinked, she bent down and did some sort of bow. I could hear Taro growl.
"No..." He hissed. Hana giggled.
"Stand up." Mizu did so.
"Restrain Taro." Mizu flashed around the fire and caught Taro in a strangle hold. I blinked.
"What!? What's going on here?!" I yelled. Why was Mizu doing that to Taro? Hana giggled.
"Excellent..." She muttered under her breath. Her green eyes were amused at the action. Mizu blinked, looked down and gasped. She immediatly let go of Taro and stepped back, glaring at Hana.
"What the hell?! NO!! I REFUSE!! NO!!!" She screamed. Hanas grin disappeared. Her eyes were serious.
"You can't refuse my orders, Mizu." Mizu shrank away from Hanas voice.
"You just can't. No regular vampire can. All vampires must obey their masters, the purebloods." Her eyes narrowed. "So you will obey me, or I will kill you, and send you to hell." Her voice was menecing. I felt a shiver go down my spine. I looked over at Mizu. Her eyes were frightened. Her body shook with fear, and anger. I saw her do an act I knew she didn't want to do. She bent down onto her knees and lowered her head to the ground.
"Forgive me... master..." She whispered. Hana's face remained unchanged.
"That's right. Beg for my forgiveness... peasent."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 1, 2008)

that's no-
Shibo: I have green eyes, too o_o
*punches shibo*
Shibo: Owwwwwwwwwwwwww....x_o
^-^~<3


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice chapter. Have any of you heard of/read the manga called Rosario+Vampire?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2008)

I read the first chappy...but I like Vampire Knight more...and also Le Portrait de Petite Cossette. Cossette is in my siggy


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 2, 2008)

yes i have heard of rosario+vampire... but I don't read it! ^^ i just don't feel like it!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 2, 2008)

Never heard of either.What are rated?Good chappy.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2008)

Le Portrait de Petite Cosett is a lovely gothic horror romantic OVA/ manga...Rosairo+Vampire I only read the first chappy, so I can't rate t


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm bored... you get an award... woopdie doo..

Chapter 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



I went wide eyed. Peasent? What does that mean to her! Peasent?? How dare she call Mizu- chan that awful term! Hanas eyes were still unchanging. Mizu was bowing over and over again, repeating the words 'I'm sorry' over and over again. It made me tick, I could see Taro spewing out curses at Hana. Then, Hana did something that made me crack. She growled at Taro, then grabbed Mizu by the hair, threw her up, and slammed her foot into her side, sending her slamming into Taros stomach. Hanas eyes were filled with fury.
"DUMBASS HUMAN!! I DONT CARE WHAT SHE WAS TO YOU!! SHE IS MY SERVANT NOW AND SHE OBEYS ME!!  NOT BECAUSE I MADE HER THE WAY SHE IS, BUT BECAUSE I AM A PUREBLOOD!!" She exploded. I couldn't hold back.
"DAMN IT HANA!!" She turned to me, surprised. "You may think that Mizu- chan is a 'servant'," I said the word with detest,"But to me and Taro, she's our FRIEND AND COMRADE!! I know you ment well saving her like that! BUT SOMETHING LIKE WHAT YOU JUST DID IS INHUMAN!! EVEN TO A SERVANT!!!" I spat. Hana snickered.
"Inhuman? You must be joking... I'm not human; if you haven't figured it out yet..." She started walking past me out of the camp.
"Oh and by the way... I didn't do it to save her... " She lowered her voice to a whisper, her eyes went sly.
"I did it because I need more children of the night to build up my empire... once more.." She hissed. I blinked. I was about to say something, when she vanished. I heard Mizu whimper. I looked over, thinking she was hurt, but instead, her arm was stretched out, as if she was reaching for something. Then it hit me, she wanted Hana to stay. She blinked when she saw my shocked expression and Taros angry one. She curled her fingers into a fist.
"Damn her... but.. I just... can't!!" She screamed and bit her lip.The ground was still covered in snow, and I couldn't help but go over to Mizu and rub her back. I wanted to tell her it would be okay, but I knew that would be impossible now.
"Mizu, we just... we just have to figure out a way to reverse the ef-"
"It can't be done, Hatoki. Even if we found a way, she'll just go back to the way she was when she was turned into.. a bloodsucker..." Mizus eyes teared up.
"I'm so ashamed of myself!! I should have been stronger!!" She sobbed.
"Mizu, we still want you to stay!" Taro broke in. I blinked, he would accept Mizu? Even after all the talk of hating blood drinkers?
I examined our squad, out sensei had already died. This was all we had left. What would happen to us?

HANA:
My eyes glowed a piercing red, my mouth was watering, it had been so long since I had a drink! That stupid girl wasn't much of an addition to my servant collection, but she'd do. Now, I had left that three person group. I am in search of a nice tasty delicacy; it's called the male species of my kind. I heard their blood tastes good when a lady such as myself wakes up from a deep sleep. I chuckled. This traveler man wasn't really shaking in fear, he was getting anxious. I was just a normal gal, lost in the woods, and he was a hefty, strong, and muscular man whom I desperatly need to get me through the night. I laughed in my head. What a fool! He finally broke his studdering and managed a steady grin.
"So, sis... where are you... from?" He put an arm around my shoulders, like a friend. Smart mortal. I just made up some crap.
"I'm from a very small village. Tonoshu." I visited that place before, the younger men there had some sweet blood. He grinned.
"I just passed through there not but a week ago!" He winked at me.
"I saw a lot of beauties there... a town of beauties, now I believe in that!" He teased, digging his finger in my cheek. I chuckled, trying my best to not punch his chest through and rip out his still beating heart. I decided to end this before I threw up my tiny meal I had before.
"So... I didn't catch your name.. what is it again?" I said innocently, making a pouting face. His face lite up, I could tell he had been through this before; pervert.
"It's Retsunoko. Or.. just Noko for friends... and closer..." He pulled me in. I smiled shyly. This guy amused me in an idiotic way.
"Well.. Noko.." I tugged at his shirt at his name.
"How about... some alone time together? Maybe.. in that shack over there?" I pointed to an old shed. A grin spread across his face, he grouped my butt. I really wanted to kill him now.
"Sure tuts..." He glidded along with me inside the shed. He opened the door for me, then closed it. He lite four candles, unlucky number here in Japan. He looked really handsome in the candlelight. He took off his pack and gently held me in his arms to kiss me. What a fool, I'll get a taste of his life energy and see if he was worth adding to my collection, if I hated it, then I'd get a full meal. His tounge slid into my mouth like he'd done this before. What a pair of hands this guy had, massaged my back while undoing my clothing, he was obviously a ladys man to have this experience. I went for my meal, this was taking long enough, his lips left mine as he started kissing my neck, licking it. I just licked it once and bite down hard over the artery. My eyes widened, no blood. I felt a pince in my neck. He gasped and staggered back.
"YOU!!" He yelled.
"YOU!!" I yelled back. We stared at each other. I got angry, my throat was burning, he wasn't even thirsty!
"YOU ASSHOLE!! YOU COST ME AN EVENING AND THE QUINCHING OF MY THIRST!! YOU'D BETTER MAKE IT UP FOR THIS!!" I screamed. He was still speechless. He blinked, then he smiled a little.
"Hana?" He said. I narrowed my eyes.
"Who are you?" I asked. He smiled.
"Don't you remember me?? It's me!! Sora!" He said happily. Then he blushed.
"I'm so sorry for uh... well.. that..." I looked down, then cursed; he'd already pulled up my shirt to expose my bra. I pulled it down and threw a piece of wood at him.
"Bastard.. SPEAK UP NEXT TIME!! GOD DAMN YOU!!" I hugged him.
"Haven't seen you in who knows how long and you don't recongnize me til you go to third base.. great.." I muttered. He chuckled.
"Sorry..." I pushed him away.
"Asshole.. so... how's sis?" He looked down.
"Uh... well.. she... uh.. she was with you and... I already.. SAW... the news.." He rubbed the back of his neck. I was puzzled.
"Huh?" I didn't know what he was talking about. He blinked.
"Don't you remember? You were there!"
"What?"
"You clan!! They all were KILLED!" He said bluntly. I blinked.
"W-w-what??" I got mad.
"WHAT??"
"You were there! You got attack! From what I heard, everyone just circled up to protect you, and you wanted to see what was happening and starting wondering around and laughing at the ninjas who were attacking you! They got killed to protect you!" He said. My anger faded into guilt, then into nothing. My eyes darkened.
"Oh.. very well then.." I walked out of the shack. I grabbed a squirrel from a bush and quickly sapped the blood out of it. Sora was already behind me.
"Listen Hana, your clan and the one that I am in... we are the only purebloods left... IN THE WORLD." Great, more news I haven't heard of.
"What happened to the others?"
"The civil war killed them." He said bluntly. I grinded my teeth. Damn idiots! They're all hotheaded. I slammed my hand into a nearby tree, making a deep cut.
"IDIOTS!! I TOLD THEM TO SETTLE THE DIFFERENCES BY WORDS!! FUCK!" I stomped away. Sora put a hand on my shoulder I clawed his hand and ran as fast as I could away from him. I could hear him behind me. I growled a menceing sound, he stopped.
_Damn straight you better stop.. I'm pissed as hell... Now that they're all dead... I'm the last. I have no hope!! I need to find that... that... elder thing I keep seeing in my daydreams!!_


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 3, 2008)

*~NANI!!!!!~* O-only pure bloods left in the world?! OOOThis story is gettin' good-BELIEVE IT!(Srry couldn't resist.-////-LOL) I have got to get some popcorn!*goes to look in kitchen closet.* Let's see there's some bread, Sasugay's head, Neji's eye, some pennut butter, O here's the box of popcorn.* looks in box* OMG it's empty!!!!!!*Goes in emo corner with Sasugay's headless body and cries to self.*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 4, 2008)

Last purebloods, eh?
Shibo: TIME TO MAKE MORE!! 
Ewwww...your mind's been corrupt lately...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2008)

............. um... there there... *pats sjf's back* it'll... be ok... -_-?

um.. shibo... yeah... that just reminds me too much of vampire knight ok... interfamily relations are.... yeah....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 4, 2008)

I know...she's gone insane-
Shibo: I WANT A PUPPY!!D:
See? She's now sick in the head...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2008)

.... *poke shibos head*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 4, 2008)

Shibo: *ties to bite finger*
*hits Shibo in head with fan* bad, snake girl...BAD.
Shibo: *whimpers*
 you said you wanted to be a SNAKE. SNAKES don't whimper
Shibo: ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2008)

HEY!! for that you get a poke... ON THE NECK. And don't think I don't know where that seal is!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 4, 2008)

Wats up wit Shibo?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2008)

no idea.. shibo? What's up with shibo?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 4, 2008)

She's lonely...she wants her boyfriend...
Shibo: NO TOUCHY THE SEAL!!
Who do you want?
Shibo: My boyfriend...NOW.
No...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2008)

-_- if it makes you calm down for about ten seconds, then... YES!! I TOUCH THE DAMN SEAL! *pokes seal, watches shibo pass out* .... wow... potent....


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow. Barely touch the seal and shes down for the count.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Shibo: shit...fdgaaafdgakjknmlknjkjklklkjj...
Lol, but if you hit it, she could die...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2008)

Ill keep that in mind.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Shibo:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Your boyfriend's he-
Shibo: KIMI-KUN!!*looks around* not cool


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

just calm down shibo.. or... *taps seal* .... cool...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2008)

That was mean. Funny but mean.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

She wants her boyfriend...
Shibo: gsfgsdfgjkfkllkjkimi-kundhfkdijniurskditndkf...
See?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

........ ok... shibo... shhh.....


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 5, 2008)

~NANI!!!???~ I'm a BOY!!!!!LOL!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

who doesn't know that???


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 5, 2008)

Apparently Shibo cuz she called me a girl.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

shibo... he's a guy...


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 5, 2008)

Guess we made the same mistake then heh srry.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

ugh.. no... Shibo is a girl..
you are a guy.. i'm saying to her... that you're a guy.


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG I'm such an idiot*Goes to cry in idiot's corner where Naruto, Sasugay, and Lee are.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

you know you're in the same corner as sasuke right?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2008)

Dont go near Sasugay. He'll fill you full of FAIL.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

he'll fill you full of gay..


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2008)

That too..


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 5, 2008)

No wonder Sakura is so Gay! *No offence to Sakura lovers out there ! I just don't like her.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

true true....


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2008)

jerks.....


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 5, 2008)

Srry again lol She's just a major obstacle in my goal.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

HEY!! She cries a lot!!! THATS NOT NORMAL FOR A GIRL LIKE HER!!!
oh no! My 'potential boyfriend' has left the village! oh no! I think I'll go cry for ten hours then THROW UP!!
again.. not normal...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, she doesnt do that in Part II.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

you're right... she beats the living hell out of people and lives in denial.
no offense...


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes key-word *PART 2* in *PART1* she's just a little crybaby(again no offence) but then again her super human strenght is kinda cool....but it's a ripoff of Tsunade's.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok before this blows up, can we get on a different subject?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah... chapter tomarrow... afternoon


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 5, 2008)

yea you're right plus this is kinda spamy


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

yea.. so.. i propose no more spammin til i make the freakin chapter.. god i'm lazy tonight...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

Chapter 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



HANA
I leapt over rivers, sprinted through the forests. My keen eyes saw everything slowly, so running at my inhuman speeds was no big deal. Now, I just had to find that weird... creature thing I kept seeing whenever I dozed off or had a vision. I knew I saw it somewhere before, I just couldn't remember where! I tried to remember its name, all I knew was that the thing was very important to my clan, or... just me, now. My clan, the purest of all of the pureblooded vampire clans. No one in my clan had ever breeded with a human, a regular vampire, only with purebloods; aka- interfamily marriges. When I was younger, I thought it was sickening, but when I got older, it dawned on me that that's how you kept the bloodline pure and don't poisen the family with foreign ideals and traditions.
"Creature... what ever the hell it is... I NEED TO FIND IT!!" I screamed. I stopped short. The last time I went down this path, there wasn't a wall here. I looked up. It wasn't too tall, maybe about 200 meters high or less.
"Hello??" I called. I heard a noise. My nose picked up a human scent I growled.
"Dammit.. not now..." I quickly clawed my nails deep into my legs and arms. This should fool any human. A woman leapt out. She had some power.
"Who's there?!" She yelled. She had a headband on her forehead with an odd symbol on it, it looked like a birds head. She looked at me and went to my side.
"Please.. I hurt so much.. i need help!" I gasped, faking the painful wincing. She bent down and picked me up.
"You're in good hands at the leaf village." She leapt up the wall. Leaf village? So, this was Konohagakure. I saw the village from the top of the wall, it was massive.

HATOKI
I looked over at Mizu, she was fine from Hana's little attack. I couldn't believe that Mizu could forgive, or more like, say she deserved, what Hana did to her! Taro certainly was speaking his mind.
"Damn that Hana.. I liked her better as a kid! FUCKING VAMPIRES!!" He stamped his heal into the ground.
"We need to get to the rain village.. It's the closest one and it's the village we're suppose to go to first. Then the grass, then Leaf. Hopefully, at least one squad got there.. or maybe a jonin or two." Taro looked to Mizu.
"And Mizu, we're definatly turning you back. I don't give a shit what that asshole hana say-"
"DONT SAY THAT!" She clamped her hands over her mouth. She groaned.
"Why does that always pop out?!" She cried. Taro bit his lip.
"We are... turning you back." He grabbed her arm and started walking.
"Come on Hatoki! We're going!" He yelled. I pulled his arm.
"Don't pull her like that! Let her walk freely!"
"She's vampire now! One of us has to have a grip on her or else she might go nuts and kill a passing human!" He yelled. Mizu nodded.
"True.." She took out a rope.
"Put the around my hands. please." She held it out to me. I sighed and did what she asked.
"That good?" I asked. Taro grabbed the knot and tightened it. Mizu muttered and 'ow'.


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 6, 2008)

YAY!! New Chapter!
Inner: Resorting to bondage? How hot.
*Shoots inner* She did not write it like that!!! It is to keep her from killing!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

Chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



We got through to the rain village easily. Mizu was able to pick up some silver infused rope we could tie on her to keep her subdued. We stayed there for three nights, then went straight onto the Grass, it took us five days to get there. Amazingly, all Mizu did was attack a deer, when we were sleeping. Mizu didn't sleep, and that bothered me. I always thought it was a mans job to keep watch, but since Mizu didn't sleep, and with her enhanced abilities, she insisted on keeping watch over us.
When we got to the Grass, they expected us, supplied us, and then just sent us off with one nights worth of rest to the leaf. Those people are pushy. Taro didn't mind, that's exactly what he wanted to happened, asshole. We traveled for ten days before we saw the leaf village walls. I was happy, no more running, yuck.
"Hello! We are genin from the Hidden snow vi-" Before I finished, the guards came to us.
"We've been expecting you, lady hokage wants to speak with you. She's insisting you come immediatly." They both took us to her office. If it was a chick, she was old. And I hate those old bags with wrinkles...
"This way." A woman stood by the door, holding a pig. It oinked.
"Yes Tonton, that's them." She whispered. Tonton?? She named it? Gez.. must be a bore house here.
"Please come, and when you see Lady Tsunade, don't get her mad, whatever you do!" She said urgently. Taro nodded. Mizu grunted.
"Yea yea!" I barged into the office.
"Lady tsunade! M'am! I am Hatoki! From the hidden snow village!" I annouced. The chair swerved. I gasped.
"Hello there, been expecting you three." Holy shit she was a babe! And those boobs were huge!!!
"HOLY CRAP!!" I yelled. She glared at me.
"Something wrong??" She hissed. I shook my head. Shizune whined a little from behind the door, obviously, she heard me. Tsuande looked at Mizu.
"Mizu, please sit away from the sun, I know it must hurt your eyes." She said. Mizu sat down in the corner.
"Lady Tsunade, I presume you know of the war?" Taro asked.
"Yes, and your village has been taken over. Unfortunatly, most all the ninja were killed. Including the villagers." She said. She stood up.
"So, as the last wishes of the kage, he said to take care of whatever amount of ninja come here. That means, make you official konoha ninja; with your current rank. But you will communicate with other ninja here in the village. So learn fast you twerps! YOU ARE A KONOHA NINJA NOW!!" She bent over me, my eyes were glued to her chest.
"GOT IT?!"
"Yea.. you got it... got big ones..." I muttered. Her eyes flashed with anger, Taro hit his forehead.
"Idiot..."
"Swing that by me again?!" She yelled.
"Swing by anytime baby..." I muttered, shit! Damn ladys man instincts! She punched me right in the gut! Boy did it hurt! I crashed through the door and out in the hallway. Shizune bent over me.
"Told ya not to..."
"She's hot.."
"LADY TSUNADE!! CALM DOWN!!" She yelled, pushing Tsunade back.
"I'LL GET YOU YA LITTLE TWERP!!!"


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL! Has Tsunade-chan read this yet?? If not you got to get her to!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

i need to get her on more often!!! Then I'll make her read it... -_- and then I need to write the next chapter....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 11, 2008)

chappy


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2008)

ok shibo... chapter.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



I rubbed my stomach, god that Hokage lady punched hard. It sort of made me happy, that meant that Konoha teaches some awesome techniques without chakra. Taro got a kick out of me getting pummuled, which pissed me off big time. But, I didn't mind too much, because Mizu got a giggle; her happiness matter now. It took us almost three weeks to get to Konoha, now we had to live here. We had to go through the basics again, but only for Konoha reasons. We had to learn more principles, they were less bloody than the Snow village. Use reason and questions to solve problems instead of violence.
After about a month of adjusting to the Leaf village, we were able to get our own apartment rooms, our own headbands, and we were even assigned a squad leader. We were to meet him sometime today. Mizu kept dreaming of a hot guy, ever since she was introduced to some fellow chunin and genin. To her, they were all hotter than anyone she ever saw. Taro was getting used to the girls, there were more dark girls here for him than there were at the Snow village. I found ever girl awesome, except a weird girl with swirly glasses, she looked creepy. Since we were genin, and time was starting to run out for us to meet our squad leader, in about two hours. So just be early, we went to the achademy were we waited for him in our assigned room. Taro was sitting on a desk, Mizu looking at some papers pinned to the wall, and I was starting to take a snooze at a desk.
Just then, we heard some yelling in the hallway. We all grew silent and listened. The voice sounded like a woman, so we relax, thinking it wasn't our squad leader, then the door flew open.
"AH!! WHAT THE HELL?? YOU'RE LIKE AN HOUR EARLY!! GOD! OVER ACHIEVERS!!" An apple core flew at Taros head. I gasped. A woman??
"Um.. who are you?" Mizu asked quietly. The woman eyed her. She had green eyes, and a pretty shapely body. Her hair was pitch black. She seemed fimiliar, but her face was a fair skinned color. She looked towards me, she had a cigarette in her mouth.
"What're you lookin at perv?" She snapped. It closed my mouth, I was even drooling. She had a really tight shirt on, a small konoha jacket that was open, her headband was tied to her waist, her pants were tight black shorts with fishnets going to the top of her knees, and her dark blue boots covered to her shins. She looked over at Mizu.
"I'm yer squad leader girl. Who'd you think i'd be? The undertaker? HA!" She sat down at the teachers desk and put her feet up.
"So... let's see now.. Hatoki? Right? I'll call ya the fair- haired perv from now on."
"HEY!" I yelled. She looked at Taro.
"Uh... you are.. Taro? Yeah.. other boy.. uh.. hmm.. I'll call you Sir Dracula." She said. Taro growled.
"Hey! You want me to call you Doctor Frankenstein? No? Then shuddup!" She snapped. Then she looked at Mizu.
"You're quiet.. and shy... and really fragile..." She looked straight at her eyes.
"Give me half of your life story..." She muttered. Mizu straightened up and started talking. The Jonin nodded her head and listened.
"Oh.. ok stop." Mizu stopped talking. Taro and I blinked, odd.
"I'll call you... Miss Snippy." She said. Mizu blinked.
"W-what?"
"Yes. you are Miss Snippy. THATS FINAL," She yelled.
"Oh, I didn't introduce myself. I'm... Hazuno Sonoi." She puffed her cigerette. Mizu looked at her green eyes.
"Um.. Lady Hazuno.."
"Say Sensei."
"Sensei."
"Now Hazuno."
"Hazuno..."
"Put it together kid, that's what you're callin me from now on." She ordered. Mizu nodded. I examined Hazuno sensei. She looked different from all the other Jonin I had seen, and her presence was different too; it wasn't... human.
"so uh... Hazuno- sensei.. What do we do?" Taro asked. She puffed her cigarette and pointed to the window.
"It's open, first I'll test your landing skills. The quieter you land, the better the grade. And let me warn you, I'm really damn picky." She snapped. I was shocked.
"That's a seven story jump!!"
"So? I can do eighteen no problem!" She threw her cigerrete butt at me.
"EW!!"
"NANCY!!" She leapt throught the window. We all ran and looked down, only to see her standing down there, smoking another cigarette and waving at us.
"HURRY UP!! UNLESS YOU WANT TO FAIL!!" She yelled. Taro got annoyed.
"I'll only do this to shut her up.." He leapt from the windown.
"W-wait for me!" Mizu followed.
"Hey!!!!" I yelled, then flew from the window. Taro landed, then Mizu, and I land heavily and fell over.
"Miss Snippy, 90. Sir Dracula, 86. And.. Fair- Haired Perv... 21. So you two pass.. and you.. FAIL!!" She grabbed my neck and flung me back up to the window, I grabbed onto the ledge hurridly, not wanting to kill myself.
"NOW DO IT AGAIN UNTIL YOU GET AT LEAST AN 80!!!" She screamed. I flipped her off, then a stone hit my head.
"MOVE IT!!" She screamed again. I looked at Taro, he was grinning, bastard. I jumped, ready for the impact this time, then a bird hit my face. I landed, then staggered, then fell on my butt.
"Ugh... god you're hopeless... at least it was better... 42. AGAIN!!" She threw me back up. This went on for about twenty minutes. My score got better every time, but my feet hurt! 58, 64, 71, 78, and finally, 80.
"Ugh.. What's the point in that?!" I yelled.
"To test how quiet you can be in stealth. That's one of the first priorites of a ninja. Be quiet, which you're not," She said. I growled. She looked up at the sun.
"ok kiddies, time for bed. Be at the training grounds, number 13, at 7 am tomorrow morning, don't be late. AND IF YOU COME EARLY, YOU'RE RUNNING LAPS!!" She screamed; then she poofed away.
God that was a nightmare!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey look at this! Another one!

Chapter 8

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh my god! My head felt so dizzy, I had never woken up for training this early before! There's never any excitment in training. It sucked. And it was way too bright for 7 a.m. Damn birds, I wish they'd shut up! Taro still looked like he did, intense and dark. Mizu was trying to brush the knots from her hair, she still didn't sleep. My eyes were drooping, and my head felt light.
"hey.. um.. Hatoki.. you look a little tired... do you need some energy dr-"
"HELLO MIDGETS!!" A voice boomed. I jumped. What the hell? I looked over my shoulder, a pack of gum hit my face.
"HEY!! MIDGET 17 YEAR OLDS! I HAVE A TRIVIA QUESTION FOR YOU!!" Hazuno sensei yelled.
"What?" taro muttered.
"Oh lighten up.." She kicked his back.
"WHY ARE TEENAGERS WHO CAN ALREADY LIVE ALONE WITHOUT ANY RESTRICTIONS STILL GENIN?? HUH?!" She yelled in my ear.
"I don't-!"
"BECAUSE YOU'RE LAME!! Now get off your lazy asses and start climbing the tree." She lite a cigarette.
"Um... Hazuno sensei.. we already know how to-"
"GOOD!! Now just do it with one foot," She waved her hand.
"HOW DO WE DO THAT I WONDER?!" I yelled. She sighed.
"Wimps.. just watch..." She walked to the tree, paused, then lifted one foot up and hopped up onto the trunk.
"Now, keep the other foot off of the tree, like this see?? Got it! GOOD!! NOW DO IT!!" She jumped up and sat on a branch.
"This is your goal point."
"But it's like 100 meters up!"
"Exactly. MOVE IT!" She threw a branch down. Taro got up, then Mizu, and me. God she was a bitch. I wish she'd die. I was just so happy she couldn't read minds, then a big branch hit my head.
"WHAT'RE YOU THINKIN BOUT?! HUH?? WANT ME DEAD??? TOO BAD!!" She yelled. Damnit! She can read minds!
"DAMN STRAIGHT I CAN!!" She screamed again.
Ugh.

This took about fifteen hours before we did it 'the right way'. That bitch is too picky.
"Ok! It took you fifteen hours! You just achieved what a jonin can't do until they are a year into jonin training! Excellent! You are now chunins!" She clapped her hands.
"WHAT?!"
"What?!"
"WHAT?!" We all yelled. She laughed.
"That's what Tsunade told me to do.. She said if you passed this test in less than twenty hours, you'd be chunin, a more suitable rank for your age... and 'skill'. And what said about that was, 'WHAT SKILL?' HAHA!!!" She slapped the tree, which cracked. Hazuno jumped down and cracked her knuckles.
"Ok kiddes! Now I'm the Platoon leader. But you're still training. So get your asses home and come to the gates at.. oh.. eight tomorrow morning." She poofed away. I grabbed a handful of hair and screamed.
"WHAT IS THE POINT OF ALL OF THIS CRAP!!!!" I screamed. Taro sighed.
"God.. she's a slave driver!"
"How's she become a jonin?" Mizu said softly.
"AGH!!! THIS IS AGONIZING!!!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 12, 2008)

At least some people I knwo isn't like that...
Oro:...*evil grin*
Aw, shit...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey look! Another one! Somethings wrong with me man... third on today..

Chapter 9


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was slouching against the gates. Hazuno sensei was a worker. The exercise done yesterday, the first day together, had worn all of us out; even Mizu! A vampire being tired... she actually slept for an hour. AN HOUR!! Mizu was still awake as ever, jumpy though. Taro was reading a book, nerd. The gate guards were just sitting as still as they could be. We heard yelling from a distance, that was sensei. Three apple cores hit our heads.
"WAKE UP KIDDIES!! TIME FOR A MISSION!!" She screamed. I held my hands against my ears.
"God! STOP BEING SO LOUD!! DAMN IT!" I noticed that the guards haven't moved at all. Hazuno started walking out of the gate.
"Come on losers! Time for the stupid mission! It's B ranked, so step your game up. Oh, and..." She grinned.
"You may not be your normal selves after this mission..." She said in a low voice. Taro sighed.
"Whatever..." Mizu shook a little.
"Um.. where... are we going sensei?" She asked.
"Hmm? Oh... we're going to the land of moons. It's a pleasent place... No sunlight, One moon and a bunch of pale people who lack iron!" She laughed.
"I went there once... You wouldn't believe how attracted they are to a finger! HAHAA!!" She laughed again. I blinked, then looked back to the gates, the guards still haven't moved.
"Hey.. how come we haven't signed out?" I asked. She hit me.
"This way!" She pointed down a path.
"HEY!! How come we didn't sign out!!" I yelled. She growled at me.
"Just shut up kid.." She muttered. I thought I saw her eyes flash green.
We walked until the sun was almost down, that's when Hazuno sensei stopped us at a big cliff facing the sun.
"Ok, now everyone, line up please." She was looking at the sky.
"Just a few more minutes..."
"I'll start making camp.." Taro muttered.
"I SAID LINE UP!!" She snapped. Taro stopped.
"Uh, we're all here! Can we make camp now??"
"No!! This is the only way to the land of moons! Now shut up and stand still!" She snapped.
"Uh, what?? I don't get it.."
"SHUT UP!!" Hazuno punched Taro in the gut, he fell to his knees. She then kicked my jaw, Ow!!
"JUST SHUT UP!! THIS IS THE ONLY TIME OF DAY IT OPENS!!" She yelled.
"What opens?!" Taro gasped.
"The gateway to the Land of Moons!!" She hissed, her eyes flashed red again.
"What?? I don't get it!" Mizu cried.
"Just shut up and watch.. five minutes..." She started to grin.
"What do you mean?? What gateway??" I yelled.
"Four minutes.." The sky grew darker.
"Tell us!!" Taro yelled.
"Three.."
"Is this even a mission!!??" I yelled.
"Two.."
"WHY??"
"One!!"
"WHO ARE YOU!??" I screamed.
"OPEN GATEWAY TO THE LAND OF MOONS!!!" She yelled, her grin wide. There was a crack at the edge of the cliff, then, it ripped open to reveal nothing but darkness. She chuckled.
"Now come... kiddies... It's time to meet my fellow kinspeople... and hopefully.. you damn Snow ninjas will respect our society and realize how tiresome it is to have to drink dirty blood just to live a simple life!" She grabbed us and leapt into the portal.
Nothing but darkness surrounded us.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 12, 2008)

portals are awesome

I wrote three yesterday


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2008)

SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 12, 2008)

Nothing's wrong with me...I has no bf


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2008)

awwww... poor shibo! 
You need to socialize a lot more


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 12, 2008)

When I find someone that looks an awful like Kimi, then I might...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2008)

of course...
gee.. i wonder whatever happened to the sasuke trend..


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice three chapters.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 13, 2008)

I thanketh thee... and now for one today... MUAHAHAHAA!!!

Chapter 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell was going on?! Hazuno sensei was going whack! We ended up in a pitch dark place in the middle of nowhere. The moon made everything black and white. Man, that thing was huge! And really bright! I was grasping Taros and Mizus arms desperatly. I was a bit scared. Mizu was looking around in awe, her eyes seemed to be well adjusted to the darkness. Taro was simply in a daze, staring at the back of Hazuno sensei. She was chuckling. My attention was caught when she threw down her jacket.
"GOD DAMN! IT'S GREAT TO BE BACK!!" She yelled. He clothing morphed into something else. I couldn't tell. But when she turned around to face us, I gasped.
"Hana!!" I yelled. She laughed.
"No duh dimwitted fool," She said. Her eyes were a bright green again. I grinded my teeth.
"Why did you bring us here? And what happened to the leaf village?!" I yelled. She smiled gently.
"Hmmm.. you three knew too much.. Mizu wasn't too much of a problem, she's so obediant. You two on the other hand.. you two had to come... or die. I'm sure you'd rather come here." She faced the darkness.
"As for the leaf village... well.. let's just say... It's an extention for emergency residence for vampires like me now. Hehehe.." She explained. I growled.
"You..." Taro growled.
"How could you do that to innocent people?! You killed them?!" He yelled. She laughed.
"You guys really are dimwitted!! I never did anything to them! While I was there... Tsunade- san graciously listened to me talk without me doing a single thing. She organized a treaty with the vampires and the Leaf village citizens.. so whenever a fellow vampire passes through Konohagakure, they may take refugee in any of the villagers homes and can stay for up to one month if they are not injured. So.. I did absolutly nothing to the villagers, I just disgused myself to look like a different jonin," She said calmly. Taro snapped out of his anger.
"What about the guards? They looked like they were.. in a trance!" He said. She chuckled.
"Silly boy.. no one is to know that we went missing... so.. I'm casted a genjutsu... or... whatever it's called... on all ninja who knew even the slightest bit of us, they now think that we left on a B- ranked mission, got killed by missing nin and our corpses are gone! Clever plan I think." She started walking.
"Come on, time to visit my little people! I hope they don't freak out this time..." She muttered. She started walking. Mizu followed, her pace was smooth and easy. Taro was stumbling around in the dark, trying to copy her footsteps. I was worse. OW, my foot. OW, my toe. OW, my freaking foot!! Too much crap to walk around in the dark.

HANA:
Oh this is marvalous!! So great!! I'm finally back! Today doesn't get any better. I scared the crap out of the kids, played with em, loosened them up, it's such a great day!




sorry it's short


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 13, 2008)

I see what's happening now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 15, 2008)

i thank you shibo!!
*hug*
sorry... no chapter today..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 15, 2008)

tis alright...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 16, 2008)

Inner and me:Aw man!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 16, 2008)

inner: SHe feels de love..
AHH!! AHHH!! IT BURNS!! AGHHH!!
lol, jkjk

Chapter 11


*Spoiler*: __ 



HANA
I inhaled a large sum of air, such a great sent. Many of my own kin are here, of course not too many of the honorable purebloods, but vampires all the same. Mizu was impressed with the darkness and the surrounding area, but she would soon come into accepting the scent that cloaked this land. Hatoki and Taro were blind. They couldn't see worth shit, judging from their footsteps. I kept in the laughter by concentrating on all the different scents of vampires in the air. I caught the one I was searching for.
"HEY! Get your asses in gear humans! We'll be late meeting up with the guy I'm lookin for!!" I yelled. Taro grunted.
"That's it! I'm getting a flashlight.." He muttered. I snickered, wait til his eyes lay upon the nature of this world. I saw a beam of yellow light flash up before me, then a frightened gasp. Hatoki stopped dead in his tracks.
"What the hell is that?!"
"What is this place?!" The muttered. I chuckled.
"Yes.. because this land is always shrouded in shadows and moonlight, the plants here take on the color of the moon, greyish white. The ground is still its color, but all the animals... well.. let's just say they're pretty much albino and black," I explained. The beam switched off.
"Waste of time.. Come on!!" I yelled. We continued on to the town below us.

Once we got there- after I carried the two weakling mortals down the cliff- I lead them around the streets filled with vampires, through empty allyways, and finally, to an old shop with a sign that read 'Tasty Sweets and Sugary Reds'. This was my favorite place to get sweets, and it also had the man I was looking for. I pushed the two boys in and waited for Mizu to come out of her aweing stage of the town. The old building had many tables that held shelves and shelves of jars, filled with mostly red sweets. I placed the mortals and Mizu in the corner of the room and strode over to some shelves with soft candy. I picked what I wanted, opened a jar, and shoved a few in my mouth. Then just to be smart, I yelled.
"WOW!! These candies ssssuuree are good! I wish the manager and his SON would get their asses in gear and keep me from eating them all!!" Two pairs of eyes flashed in front of mine, hissing. Then they stopped and blinked.
"Hana!! Oh we've missed you!!" The older one hugged me. He looked about late thirtes, early fourties. He had dark brown hair, golden eyes and brown and black work clothing on. His eyes twinkled with joy.
"How long has it been Hana- san? A century? Two?" The younger one asked. He had pale blonde hair, red eyes, a small roundish face, brown apron, white puffy shirt, and black pants on.
"Eh, I don't know. But you know what Hairy boy?"
"It's... Youko, Hana- san... I wish you'd stop using that nickname." I grinned.
"Sure sure.. and you'll stop making your hair so puffed up that it looks like a freaking cloud!" I snickered.
"Hana- san, forgetting that, we are very pleased that you have returned!" The old man wrinkled his nose.
"You reek of humans! What have you been doing??" He asked.
"Well Soriko, I've been forced to live with about three thousand of them for about one hundred years and traveling with two of em for a month or two now," I explained.
"Two?? Are they-" He cut off, then sniffed the air. He glanced alertedly at Youko. His eyes were wide and thirsty.
"Hana!! You know he's unstable!!" Soriko hissed. I grinned.
"I wanna see what Miss Snippy can do." I glanced over at the three idiots. Youko leapt at them. Mizu spotted him and clashed with him just in time. I slapped my knee.
"Well I'll be damned to the grace of god!! She's good!! Haha!!" I watched carefully. Taro and Hatoki were backed up against the corner of the store, watching Mizu defend them. Then Mizu got thrown against the wall and Youko snarled, lungeing for the two boys. I stepped in, grasping the back of his neck firmly.
"Ok ok.. Youko I swear to god, if you don't calm down I'll KICK YOUR BALLS!" I screamed. Youko straightened up and cleared his throat.
"S-sorry Hana... I'm just.. thirsty.." He muttered. I grinned.
"Stop starvin yourself ya anorexic freak! Your whole shop is blood candy!! Gez!!" I pulled him back to Soriko's side. The old man side.
"Hana, you're too much... so... who are the three young children?" He asked, smiling. I pointed at the two boys.
"Mr. hot shot on the right is Hatoki, Mr. dark mouth is Taro." I then pointed at Mizu.
"And miss Snippy, that I wanted to test out with your 'son', is the new born who is one of my loyal servants," I said. Youko walked over to Mizu and bowed.
"I am really sorry, it's just.. well... you understand.. I'm so thirsty.." He rubbed the back of his head. Mizu smiled.
"It's ok!" She seemed to be getting used to her own kind now. Soriko glanced at the two idiots.
"From their scent, I take it they are... snow ninja?" He said. I nodded.
"Ah... those jerks..." He growled.
"Now now, I've got them to a point where they understand how normal vampires try to be with humans. So they aren't like the other humans. So stop growling at them.." I said. He nodded.
"well, I better get you to a good room, you three! Follow me!" He lead us upstairs.
"Pick any room, but you two boys have to room together, night," He went back downstairs.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, we don't want anything going on, do we?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

my sadness affects this chapter...  franky! come back!!

Chapter 12


*Spoiler*: __ 



I nestled myself onto my hard bed, it wasn't really needed. Vampires like me don't sleep, we just gaze off into empty space for long periods of time until we feel we need to get going. I stared at the ceiling. I took this room mostly because the last time I was here, I actually feel asleep, that's when I had those weirder visions of people and vampires I had never seen before. And this is the room, I lost people most precious to me.

Wind through my long black hair, the moonlight shining through the window. My green eyes were fixed upon the human man in the middle of my room. Kutaisa was his name. This human saved my life from a silver stake and a silver fence post getting embeded into my back. I brought him back to the shop to repay my debt. He only requsted for me to tell me the most private story of my family. I was worried, pureblooded vampires legends that have been past down through the generations were said to be so dramatic, humans would be forced somehow to kill themselves in the most brutal manner they could; quick or slow and painful.
"Kutaisa... are you... ok?" I looked at his eyes again. They were blank and cold. I lightly touched his arm. I shrank back, his skin burned like fire!
"Kutaisa?? Please! Talk!!! I don't want to hurt a friend!!" I said. He glanced at me.
"P..p.." I tired to listen to him, his words were even too soft for my ears.
"What is it?? What can I do??" I said.
"P...Pl..plea..k..il... m..." He kept studdering over his words. That was all I could hear. I gasped, after I fitted the words together, I couldn't understand why he would want me to kill him.
"No! Kutaisa I can't do that! You are a close friend! The closest I ever had," I cried. His eyes began to bleed.
"KILL ME!!" He screamed, he grabbed the edge of the bed post and ripped it off. His held it over his gut.
"AHH!!!" Blood spewed all over the floor. I gasped, the stench was making my mouth water, blood, human blood. He pulled it out and rammed it into his eye.
"Kutasai!! PLEASE STOP!!!" I grabbed the post, pulling it out. There was a loud cracking and sucking noise, then he fell to the floor, dead and twitching. I dropped the broken post and feel to my knees.
"No!! Come back Kutasai!! You were the closest friend I ever had!" I broke into a sob. His eyes rolled back in his head, I heard his breath disappear; forever.

I sat up in bed hurridly, something was touching my cheek. I brushed my hand against my face. I looked at my thumb. It was wet. What was it. I sniffed it.
"A... tear?" My vision went blurry. Hot wetness poured down my cheeks.
"Why.. am... I crying?" I choked. I gasped, another vision.

The moon was especially bright tonight, the red moon. Red was my clans color. I was laughing and hugging a girl just a little taller than me. I was about seven years old in human age. But I was really over 60.
"Sister!! Do it again! That was fun!" I tugged at her dress. She smiled softly. I didn't notice it, but her eyes were bleeding. My childish intellect refused to accept it.
"Please sister! Do it again!" I laughed.
"O..ok Hana oneechan.." She smiled and sniffed.
"Yea!! Mizuki onee is gonna do it again!! Yea!!" I laughed. She picked me up and swung me around in circles really fast. I loved it so much.
"Yea! Faster sister!!" I felt myself going down, the ground meet my formal kimono of silver and red. My sisters weight pressed down against my body.
"Ouch! Sister! This hurts!" I looked down at my sister, I saw red stains on my kimono.
"Sister??" I touched her face, her hand touched mine.
"Hana.. I'm.. so sorry... but..." She looked up at me, a gentle smile on her face.
"This night... the red moon.. this night is too painful for me... my love.. he... " She sniffed, pain spread acrossed her beautiful face, her green eyes were going blurry.
"He... was killed! It's too painful! He left me.. I... can't go on anymore... I'm.. so sorry Hana chan.." Her head dropped against me. Her hand slipped from my cheek, landing on the ground. I only stared at my sisters dead body. I slowly crawled out from underneath it. I stood up. I only saw a dead corpse. Why didn't I cry then? I then looked up at the store that was behind me, in the window of my room, Youko watched me, sadness on his face.

I gasped. I hated that memory! My closest sister who didn't stay by me because we were related had died right in front of me, and I did nothing, I didn't shed a tear. I smack myself and cursed my damned soul. Why was I crying now? Was it to repent?
"Why why why does this only happen to me? I curse myself for being weak!" I choked at the last word. I gazed out the window.
"Curse my clan... curse this world.. always upon me... the curses just keep coming.. yet, I do nothing, why is it me? I lost all my potentail friends and lovers long ago.. why? WHY IS IT ME!" I screamed, I slammed into my pillow and buried my face into it. Why me? Why me?? Why must it be me? I hated this world, somehow, from a more distant memory of a vision, I wanted to meet _it_. _It_ was the one I wanted to see now, _It_ would solve all my problems. _It_ was to be my savior.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

u need huggle, don't you? *huggles Clara*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

that's how much i need someome.. 
*huggle back*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

*huggles moar*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

^^, i feel the blood rushing out of my head...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

I feel not woved...*goes under bedsheets*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 17, 2008)

Inner and me: Aw, poor Shibo.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 18, 2008)

shibo has bedsheets? 
um......... ok.. *pokes lump in bedsheets*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2008)

chappy?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 19, 2008)

-_- *pokes eyes* don't do the sharingan crap on me...
and maybe...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 19, 2008)

-_- you even try doing that shit on me i swear to god i'll kill you.. *still depressed from franky not being on*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm going to make Komacki going do something funny in my ff...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 19, 2008)

mk.. looking forward to it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2008)

ok....*huggles clara*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 20, 2008)

Chapter 13


*Spoiler*: __ 



I gazed through the bluriness in my eyes to the window; if I could go now and try and find that place I see in some visions, I might finally get to _IT_. I slowly got to my feet, my tears dripped to the floor below me, making faint tapping noises. I walked slowly to the window, quietly as I could. My fingers found the latch and pushed it open. I looked down, this was the place Youko saw my sister die while I only stared. He must have felt some sort of hatred towards a vampire who just watches her sister die without shedding a tear. I heard the door open and close quietly and smoothly behind me.
"Hana... get away from the window..." I heard Youkos voice murmur behind me. I didn't budge.
"Hana... I know you're probably thinking of doing something stupid, I know I can't do anything to harm you because of what I am, but please, get away from the window," He said, urgentness in his voice. I still refused to move an inch, I wasn't going to lose this chance.
"Your servant, Mizu, what will she do? She'll just try and find you. And those two humans, they are going to live long without your protection here. As long as you're in the same building as them, not one single vampire will touch them unless they have permission from you; specifically. But if you aren't around, those two are as good as dead meat," He tried to get me away from the window with just words. I finally spoke.
"Youko.. you have only witnessed one of the many trageties that have corrupted my lonely life. You can't imagine what I want to do so badly right now... but that has been moved down a notch; what's on the top of my priority right now... is to meet _it_." I heard Youko muffle a gasp with a cough.
"You can't be serious Hana- san. That thing has been sealed away, by all the pureblooded clans from three hundred years ago!" He said.
"But.. I have seen it... when I was only seven... in our age.." I whisper. He let this gasp slide out.
"You have?! How could you have seen _it_?! Not even the most purest of vampires are allowed to see _it_!! _It_ banished all from _its_ sight! You can't find it Hana! It will kill you," He clenched his teeth at the last sentence. I turned to him, he stiffened at the sight of tears running down my face, tears stains, fresh and hours old on my cheeks.
"You see what's happening to me, don't you Youko? I'm breaking down... this is the sign that tells me when to find _it_. If I just ignore this chance Youko, I'll probably be going with the number two notch on my list..." I explained. Youko grimaced. I looked toward the floor, then I made my decision, I moved barely an inch when Youko grabbed me tightly.
"I won't let you do either!" He hissed. I felt his body tremble with the regret he had to face to even touch me at all. I stayed still.
"Oh? And why not-"
"Because!" He snapped. I glanced up at him, his didn't have his hair fixed like he usually did, it was shaggy now. I waited.
"Because.." He drew in a sharp breath, he pressed his fangs against my neck,"Because I care for you... more than you can imagine.." I narrowed my eyes. His fangs poked against my cold skin, his embrace became gentlier, but still firm.
"My feelings go so much farther than the laws that restict my blood to serving you.." He whispered against my skin. I felt a sharp pain in my neck, that little bastard. His tounge lapped up the dead blood from the bite wound on my neck.
"You better let me go.." I hissed. He held me closer. I felt my teeth click together.
"Very well then..." I twitched my hand up. He fell to the ground, silently screaming in pain, his eyes were full of agony. His body was crumpled into a strange position. I looked down on him.
"I tell you time after time not to do that.. and yet.. you still insist to do something as stupid as this... now.. I'm sorry for doing this, but.. I have to leave this place," I said softly, my eyes burning down on his pained face. His twitched towards me, but I was already out the window.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 22, 2008)

Chapter 14


*Spoiler*: __ 



HATOKI:
I listened to the faint conversation that was taking place just a few feet from my room. Taro was sound asleep, amazingly, and I just couldn't close my eyes. From the first I heard the beginning of the conversation between Youko and Hana, I couldn't; I refused; to go to sleep. Hana was looking for something called it? What was It I wondered. I read a book called 'It' once, but it was about some creepy clown. From Youkos tone, this it thing was really bad. Then I heard Hana say something about how her first priority had been put into the second slot because of this It thing. I listened a little longer, then I heard a thump. I sat up. Did something happen over there? It was quiet. I looked out the window. I say a faint shadow flash down the street. Shit! Was that Hana?! Or was it Youko? My eyes strained to make out who it was, but they were gone already. I hurridly, but silently, slipped out of bed and out the door. I peeked inside of Hana's room. I say a hunched figure on the floor, shuddering. I could hear sobbing.
"Hey.." I whispered. The figure only lifted up their head a little, then went back to sobbing. It was Youko. So Hana left.
"Hey... Youko... what's happened?" I asked intently. He only wept harder. I looked out the window, my hands touched the wood, something pricked my skin. I flinched backwards. I looked down. It was a necklace; it looked about the size of a choker. I picked it up and examined it. There was only on pendent on the chained leather choker, it was a spike. I tried looking at it closer, it sort of looked like it had leaves on it, like a closed flower. Youko grabbed it from me.
"Don't touch that mortal!!" He hissed. I blinked.
"Well sorry!" I hissed back. His eyes flashed red. Oh crap, red eyes aren't good. I bit my tounge to be quiet. I remembered when Hana was disgused as a jonin, her eyes flashed red a few times when she got pissed. Did that mean she came close to killing us for food? I looked out the window again. I felt a cool hand touch my forehead.
"Hatoki.. your head is very hot." Mizu was behind me. I looked at her.
"Mizu- chan?" Her eyes were full of tears. I guess she heard her 'master' leave already.
"I heard you wake up.. are you.. ok Hatoki?" She asked sniffing every now and then.
"I'm fine.. I'm sorry Mizu-"
"it's ok.. she needs to do what she needs to do.." She whispered. Youko touched her shoulder.
"She chose you, and I see why, you are very strong willed. No one can help but cry when their master has left," He said comfortly. I gazed out the window again, then looked at Youkos hand that held the choker necklace.
"Youko."
"Hmm?" He looked up, his eyes red from crying.
"What's that necklace?" I asked. He immediatly stiffened.
"That's.. none of your concern.." He growled.
"It is too!!! She's responsible for bringing us here!! And I heard what would soon happen if she isn't around us!! Now tell me!" I yelled. Mizu made a worried looked to where my room was, obviously she heard Taro shift in his sleep. Youko hissed.
"For your information... you are now my responsibility.." He glowered at me. I gave him the dirtiest look I could. He hissed.
"Just tell me..." I growled.
"I won-"
"I will." The old shopkeep was in the doorway.
"Father!"
"Just move aside and give me that Youko." He took the necklace away from him and lifted it up in the air.
"This is Miss Hanas clans symbol. The closed lily. It symbolizes the power that is locked away in the souls of the clan. If you ever see an open lily painted on a single wood block with the moon shining behind it, that is work of her clan. An open lily repersents the power and status unlocked by a clan member, only a very few have ever achieved this and are granted the open lily," He sighed.
"Right now... Hana- san is going... to the most powerful and dark vampire alive... one of her own clan... we never speak of the name.. we call the vampire '_IT_'."
"What's her clans name?" I asked. The old man shook his head.
"Us regular vampires are forbidden to speak of any pureblood clans name; we can write it, but not a lot; we are never to speak a pureblooded clans name, never." He gave me a stern looked. I nodded, I understood that much, like a villager and a lord, can't speak their full name. The old man looked at Youko.
"My son... I can't believe you dared to do an action such as you did..." His eyes turned angry.
"I am truely sorry father... I don't deserve forgiveness..."
"Just go to your room... All of you! Now!" He said. I turned and left for my room, I couldn't believe that Taro hadn't woken up the entire night.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 22, 2008)

Taro's a lazy ass.
Inner: I know, right.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 25, 2008)

Taros to me... well he's a cool douchebag who is racist. lol.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 26, 2008)

fuck it all..

chapter 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



HATOKI:
"Fuck it all!!" I yelled. (lol) I stormed past Soriko and to my room. I grabbed Taro and shook him awake.
"WAKE UP YOU LAZY BUM!!" I then blinked. I sighed.
"Fucking bastard..." It was a wooden doll. I threw it to the side.
"That bastard was awake the entire time..." I muttered. Mizu was suddenly behind me again.
"Um.. Hatoki.. you have something on your back.." She plucked off a piece of paper. Her eyes widened.
"It's.. her scent..." She whispered. Soriko and Youko were immediatly by her side, staring at the paper. I took it gently from Mizu and opened it. I blinked.
"What the hell? It's a bunch of scribbles!" I turned the note around to the three vamipres. They gasped. Soriko grasped the paper.
"I haven't seen this in over two hundred years..." He whispered. I blinked, he took the paper out of my hands.
"What does it say father? Can you still read it?" Youko asked, scanning the page.
"It's an ancient vampiric code that the purebloods created... I'm only lucky Miss Hana's clan taught me, a normal vampire, this language... it'll take me until morning, but I can read it," He said. Youko nodded and followed him downstairs. I looked around. Mizu was sniffing Taros blankets.
"Taro- san hasn't been in bed at all..." She sniffed the doll.
"These aren't his clothes.. but the scent if very faint..." She followed her nose to the window, then the wall. She pressed a board, it fell off, then half the wall did.
"What the hell did that bastard do?!" I yelled.
"He must have removed the boards one by one while you sle-"
"I didn't sleep," I said. She blinked.
"It must have been genjutsu then.. but anyway, he took the boards out, made a hole big enough for him to get through, then did some jutsu to put the boards back, he must have repaired the outside too." She whined a little.
"If the other vampires find him, he'll get killed!" She squeaked. That fucking idiot! How dull could he get? I growled and walked out of the room, Mizu was on my heals. I went downstairs.
"Hey! Old man! Taros been gone the entire time!" I reported. Soriko nodded.
"Yes yes... I figured when he didn't wake up when all that yelling went on... he's a sharp man, I would have figured he'd be up already." He was concentrating hard on the note.
"I've got the first two sentences down... it's french believe it or not, when translated. It's from a famous book called 'Labyraith'. It says 'Pas a Pas' meaning step by step. She uses this phrase specifically to point it out, so she must be leaving some clues in this... In the sentence it says 'Step by Step I take to find the Libres'. I'm afraid I forget what 'libres' means," He shook his head.
"It means books, father," Youko said. He thanked Youko and continued.
"So, 'Step by Step I take to find the books' is the first sentece. The second sentece is 'Tomorrow I Enter Mountains'. She's capitalized 'Moutains, Enter, and Tomarrow', this really concerns me... because the rest of the letter is 'I am alone, the last to the end. Don't come, or I will be forced to break my promises.' And then it stops there. The only clues are 'Step by Step, Books, Tomorrow, Enter' and 'Mountains'. I don't get what she's going to do... No body knows of the location of '_It', Miss Hana doesn't either, or... at least.. I don't think so..." He trailed off.
"What do you mean you don't think so?!" I yelled.
"Well! Miss Hana always keeps things to herself, maybe she does know where it is. But she obviously doesn't want anyone to know." He sighed.
"Why must Miss Hana do this?" He sobbed. Youko hugged Soriko.
"It's not your fault father, this must be something she was told to do many years ago.." He murmured. I blinked.
"Wait!!" I yelled. The two looked up.
"Hana's family, they were in the snow village, and they were killed! They were... they were killed by her and our own enemy ninja! We were in civil war.. but... when we first saw Hana, she was a little girl, no more than seven or so!" The two went wide eyed.
"Damn it!" Youko yelled. Soriko yelled in agony.
"Why did you not tell us this earlier?!" He screamed, standing up. I blinked.
"I thought... it came here by no-"
"YOU IDIOT!! THE SNOW COUNTRY WAS ALREADY FULL OF VAMPIRES!! THOSE WERE THE DARK ONES!!" Youko screamed. I gasped.
"W-what?!"
"Vampires took over the snow country in secret, your kage is human, but over half the shinobi population was vampires!! IDIOT HUMANS!!" Soriko yelled. His calm exterior was gone.
"What's so important about this besides the village being taken over?!" Mizu cried, frantically trying to get answers.
"That means... the enemy vampires... the purebloods who create armies of vampires for no reason but power, they are going to wipe out the clans of purebloods who aren't with them already!! Hana's clan was the leader of the clans against them!! Now Hana is all that's left!! She can't be seen by them!! They'll kill her!!!!" Youko yelled, tears in his eyes. Soriko growled.
"We can only hope that her flower doesn't burst with pain or any emotion whatsoever..." he muttered.
"What do you mean?" This interested me.
"Hana's clan has a special ability, one of many; it's to seal and store up power for later use, and to restrict themselves to a certain point in battle. From what I know, Hana is the most famous for it, she can restict it so much, that she can morph into any age; old or young. She must have made herself young.. on purpose..." Sorikos eyes widened.
"She sensed their presense.. that must be why she is alive..." He whispered.
"What?" I asked, shocked.
"She must have gone into her most innocent form to get mercy, the only thing she must know that would get her the upper hand.. her clan.." Soriko sobbed, then continued.
"Her clan must have know this, so they protected their most precious heir with their lives, but at the same time, held back so they wouldn't damage or scar her with the sight of their power.." He explained. I was shocked, so much crisis in one girls lifetime. Her clan was a key link to a war that no human had heard of!_


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 26, 2008)

KICKASS1!
Shibo: you're a bastard...Hana was protected by her clan till the very end, and you think that's awesome?!
It's like you
Shibo:...
Admit it...
Shibo:...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 26, 2008)

O__o
Inner: o__O


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 27, 2008)

Hana: hey look.. i'm being acknowledged... haha!!! Taro is a lazy asshole!! haha!!!!!
ta: ... if you don't remember... i'm not even there.. dumb bit-
hana: *kill taro* -_- he deserves it...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 27, 2008)

Shibo: I think you're kickass


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 27, 2008)

Hana: :3 see? I am worshipped. *basking*
you're fictional...
hana: AM NOT!!
you are now mute.
hana: .......... *can't say anything, gets very mad*
|3 see?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 27, 2008)

lol...
Shibo: ME KILLLLS aLLLLL!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 27, 2008)

shibo...... do something about... shibo...  that's sort of confusing...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 27, 2008)

It's the side effect of her medicine for her heart...she gets bad mood swings...or, it's her time of the month
Shibo: NO, IT'S NOT!!1 >XP


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 28, 2008)

Chapter 16


*Spoiler*: __ 



TARO:
I slipped out of the old man Sorikos shop and out into the streets. I had wandered the streets for over four hours now, for some reason, there were no vampires. I was very surprised. No one was out during the 'nighttime' of this night realm. I was starting to get bored. I then heard someone run down an ally just to my left. I pressed myself against the wall. I gasped. It was Hana! She looked really cold, her eyes were just blank. She looked sort of like a doll. I looked deeper into her eyes. Her eyes flashed my way. She growled.
"Taro...." She muttered. I stayed where I was.
"Taro... go back to bed..." I refused by shaking my head. She growled again, her hand was suddenly at my throat.
"There are many vampires looking out the windows waiting for me to say a word for them to attack you... I don't want them too, but if you keep this up, I'll kill you myself. And I don't mean by making you one of my servants.." She hissed. I grimaced. She flinched, her hand left my throat and went to hers. She cursed under her breath. I saw a faint movement under her skin, like a pulse. She looked up at the sky.
"Taro, you already see me here, you still know too much. You're coming with me.." She said. I was shocked.
"What?! Why!?" I hissed. She looked at me. Hana's eyes were still dead.
"Because, I need human blood," She said. I gaped, then she grabbed my waist and and flew into the air, I yelled out in surprised. I looked up and gasped. She had a pair of black leathered wings coming out of her back, just like a back. Her eyes were fixed on the horizen, and the land ahead. My heart was racing, I was falling short on breath.
"Taro, we're almost 10,000 feet in the air, it's better if you were unconcious than awake to be at this level." She squeezed my waist hard, I heard a faintest crack, my vision went dark.

HATOKI:
I was packing everything into my pack.
"come one Mizu!! We're going to find Taro," I said. Mizu stood still, a worried look fixed on her face. Youko and Soriko were watching me like I was crazy. Mizu made a move for her pack, Youko placed a hand on her shoulder.
"If you go out there, you'll most likely be killed." Sorkio was worried.
"Well I'm a ninja, I have jutsu!! I'm not afraid to kill!!" I yelled. Youko sighed.
"Jutsu doesn't stand a chance, vampires can survive fire and water and wind and earth." I turned to him.
"Not... true," I said, i remembered my days as a vampire tamer. Every achademy student went through it. I smiled at the twos reactions.
"I used to 'tame' your kind. They can die easily in flames, but a specific kind. They can also die of over hydration, believe it or not. And they can die of earth, it's call anything kind of stake, just as long there's a small trace of silver," I said. The two looked at each other.
"It is true.." Mizu said quietly. I went back to packing my things, Mizu finally started as well. Youko and Soriko sighed in defeat.
"You know you won't live," Youko said, "Without an escort." He scratched his neck. Mizu smiled slightly. I grinned.
"I thought you'd give in." Soriko sighed.
"Just hurry it up..." The two left to pack things they were going to bring.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 28, 2008)

Holy cripe...0.0
Shibo: 10,000 feet? i can do's that with juu dee


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 28, 2008)

Juu dee must be really old by now....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 30, 2008)

Chapter 17


*Spoiler*: __ 



HANA:
I've been flying for almost three hours now, Taro is still out. I can see the mountains just about fifty miles in front of me. Soon, I will be able to seek out _It_, _It_ is the only one who can help me now.

HATOKI:
It's been about three hours, Mizu, Soriko, and Youko were on their guard just to get through the city, now that we were out of it, they seemed to have gotten closer around me than before. I decided to investigate.
"Hey!! Stop getting so damn close to me!" I hissed. Soriko made a worried look at me.
"We're sorry Hatoki- san, but... you see... out of the city, our kind are more vicious and cruel. We're just being careful so you don't get attacked.." He explained softly. I sighed. Damn it, why don't they get that I'm a ninja? Ninjas can defend them selves!! My mind flashed back to when my squad was attacked by vampires. I shuddered. If those kinds were out here, I guess I needed some protection. Mizu stopped. I ran into Youko.
"HEY!" They looked up.
"Cliff." Mizu said.
"Damn."
"Someone has to carry him." Soriko looked around. Mizu twiddled her fingers. Soriko rubbed his back like it hurt. Youko stomped his foot.
"DAMN IT!!!" He yelled.

"PUT ME DOWN DAMN IT!! THIS IS SO GAY!!" I yelled as loud as I could in Youkos ear. We were literally flying on the ground. Youko was carrying me piggyback on him, and I was breaking my back against the wind coming at me. Mizu made a sorry look towards me, Soriko was chuckling at his son for having to carry me. Damn old man.
"Look!! It's not my decision!! If it were, you'd be walking!" He yelled back at me. We suddenly stopped.
"Mountains..." Mizu whispered. Soriko sniffed the air.
"I can faintly smell Hana- samas sent on the wind.. She's been through here." 
"So we're on the right track!" Youko cheered. He dropped me.
"OUCH!! DAMN IT WARN ME!!" Youko was staring up at the mountains.
"So, if we can trace her scent close enough, we can find out exactly where she is and we can get her!!" Youko smiled.
"I can't wait to see her again," He said. Mizu sniffed the air, she turned around.
"What is it Mizu?" I muttered, rubbing my butt.
"Others.." She whispered. Youko and Soriko hissed. I saw a few pairs of glowing red eyes looking at us. Soriko leapt in front of me and caught a flying disc.
"This human is not for feed.." He growled. I heard a few hisses.
"Oh? And why is that??" A young male voice hissed. Youko made a threatening growl.
"Because... lady Hana has ordered that no vampire touch him..." The eyes widened, the hissing stopped.
"We apologize.. we shall leave... but if we cross paths... be warned.. " They disappeared. I let out a breath of relief. Mizu grabbed my arm.
"Hurry, there are more, not vampires!" She whispered. Soriko and Youko ran with us to the mountains valley.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 30, 2008)

Ai: juu Dee has been around for...about 43 years...
Shibo: VAMPIRES!! MY KKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!<3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 2, 2008)

...... ok shibo... calm down now..

i tries to come up with somethin... to much crap to choose from..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 3, 2008)

Chapter 18


*Spoiler*: __ 



HATOKI:
I kept wondering where the hell we were going. Mizu supplied me with a flashlight, which helped me even when my eyes adjusted to the darkness, and I kept getting caught touching certain pillars that I wasn't suppose to touch. So now, Soriko is always behind me, keeping a close eye on me, which sucks because he hisses when I get three feet from a pillar. We stopped in front of a cave that had metal markings surrounding the entrance.
"So... can anyone read this?" I asked. Youko strode forward to look at the markings at all angles, then jerked backwards and fell to the ground.
"SHIT!! That stings!!" He hissed. Soriko carefully held out a finger, he flinched back.
"It seems to be a seal... or barrier of some sort." He looked down and tried to read the markings. Mizu was pacing back and forth in front of the cave.
"What does it say?" She asked hurridly. Soriko looked up.
"The only thing I can decipher from it is that only the 'chosen' ones can enter. And from the plurel 'one', that must mean that there are more than just Lady Hana who could and can enter the cave. But... there is also something about guardians of the gate are the ones who choose and reject..." He muttered. Mizu hesitated for a moment, then lifted her hand to where the barrier was, she jumped back.
"Damn! It does hurt!" She rubbed her hand. I thought for a moment.
"Can humans enter?" I asked. Soriko blinked.
"I never thought of it... to us it's just a shock and some burning... but for a human.. If you're rejected, it could burn your hand completely," He said. I sighed.
"Well.. one way to find out!" I stood in front of the cave, then held out one finger.
"For less damage, just one little limb." I carefully edged my finger closer to where the barrier was. Mizu hid her eyes, Youko and Soriko were ready to come to my aid. I kept moving forward, walking now. Then I grunted.
"Well what the hell?? Am I on the barrier or what?!" I yelled. Soriko exhaled.
"Oh thank god you aren't harmed... I guess humans can enter," He said. He handed me an odd looking gun.
"This is for protection, I've been developing it for Lady Hana for years now, good luck, and be careful!" I took it and walked into the cave.

HANA:
The cave was cool, damp, and full of shadows. I let my feet guide me through the paths to the center of the cave. I bump into a door. I sighed. Taro was outside of the cave, still asleep, now I was to where I needed to be, at my true home. Now I could finally end the thousand year war between the Good, and the Dark Ones. I pushed it open, placing my hand on the seal that was on the door, I felt a shock go through out my entire body, I screamed in pain, then fell to the ground. 
My vision was blurry, I could barely see. I could see the faintest movement of the door opening. Something large glided through and picked me up with delicate care. I felt the breeze go across my face, I heard a fimiliar voice.
"_Hanaki... you have finally arrived..._"
I went into complete darkness.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 5, 2008)

Chapter 19


*Spoiler*: __ 



HANA:
"_Hanaki, you have finally arrived.._" It whispered. That was all I remembered it saying before I blacked out, now I was dressed in a white robe with red twindling lines decorating the hems. My head was pounding. I was standing on the edge of a circle, many ancient markings filled it, like a sealing or summoning. It was sitting on an old mohagony chair. It was resting its head on its hand.
"_Hanaki, do you remember what this circle is for?_" It said. I nodded, my head was starting to feel numb. It chuckled.
"_I apologize for the pain that seal caused you... only those I choose to enter actually survive it. The pain was merely a test to see if you could.. come in.._" It examined my eyes for a breif moment, then chuckled.
"_Your eyes have changed since the last we've met, they used to be so childish yet full of intellegence and hunger. Heh, now they're cold, and clever. Like a foxes.._" It reached into it dropy sleeve and took out a small scroll. My eyes widened.
"That's... the scroll.."
"_Of peace, yes?_" It chuckled, then stood up.
"_Hanaki- chan, I haven't been able to become my true self in over a thousand years, I'm only like this to mantain respect and dominance over out little, now nearly extinct, clan. Don't act odd when I change to my old self..._" The feeling in the air changed. Its robes fell away, the oddly shaped horns on its head disappeared. Instead of an old wrinkled beast, stood a white haired young man. His eyes were bright green like my own. He turned to me and smiled sweetly.
"Hanaki, you don't realize how long I've waited for the chosen one to come and end this dreadful curse of war, and the seal..." He strode around me, as if to examine a specimine.
"Hanaki- chan, you don't look a day over 19."
"You seem so much different... are you saying that the old beast was only a coverup? Disguise?" I asked, watching him stride around me.
"Yes, it was. This is who I am. This is the time period in which I am bound forever by my blood." My eyes narrowed.
"But you're over three thousand years old... you should look at least sixty or seventy in human years by now..." I said. He snuck a chuckled.
"It all deals with how my power, how much knowledge, you have." He glanced to the wooden door.
"And it seems, that a human boy, is going to be joining us soon. I presume he is Hatoki?" He asked. I nodded.
"Excellent. Humans are actually great spirits in a solid form, we need the spirit Hatoki to perform the perfect sealing.." He slid his hand down my cheek. My eyes flashed to his, his face was inches from mine.
"You know, that robe suits you quite well..." He smiled. I kept my face plain and stood my ground.
"So... what must I do exactly... to end this war?" I asked, trying to keep on track of business. He smiled and walked to his seat.
"Hanaki- chan, you have to consume my power in a solid matter," He said. I stared at him, not quite grasping what he ment. He chuckled.
"Silly.. what I mean is that.. well... I'll have to kill myself and condense my spirit into a solid matter in which you can consume.." He was looking at his hand. I gasped.
"Are you crazy?!" I yelled. He chuckled.
"I'm afraid that's the only way to do it... Hatoki is technically the 'guardian of lifeforms'. Or at least his spirit is. The solid life form bodies always take on a different mind and memory for some reason..." He muttered. His green eyes flashed to mine.
"You do know that I have a twin correct?" I blinked.
"What?" 
"Seeing as how, besides me, you are the last of the Kozohana clan, you have no mate to carry one our bloodline..." He said. The walls rumbled, I growled softly.
"You know you can't say our clan name..." I hissed. He smiled.
"What? Kozohana?" The walls rumbled again. I growled louder.
"Hanaki- chan, my twin is awaiting you once we are done here, he's, to my point of veiw, an exact clone of me... has mostly all of my traits and personality traits. A copy, if you put it that way..." He lifted up a braclet.
"To start it off... you must wear this... and chant out Hatokis name, and his spirits name, three times each." He tossed the braclet to me, I caught it with ease.
"And this will end the war?" I asked. He nodded, watching carefully.
"Very well..." I slid the braclet onto my wrist. 
The markings in the circle lite up.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 6, 2008)

Whoa...this is getting -some


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 6, 2008)

SHIBO GOT A BOYFRIEND!!!!!
we must celebrate now...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 6, 2008)

lol....no you don't...
Shibo: WE HAVE BEEN!!!*hiccups*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 6, 2008)

ok that's it... keep getting yourselves mixed up..
Shibo of THE ACCOUNT is now going to be called by her last name. Aka- Uirusu.
character shibo is just shibo.
now...

UIRUSU GOT AN E BOYFRIEND!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 6, 2008)

lol...
Shibo:...YOU MEAN!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 6, 2008)

shibo... look... oro..

*pushes Uirusu into her rooms* I leave you with person in here... *locks door, keeps shibo away from room*

(look in closet. He has bones and is... not saying joke...)


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 6, 2008)

Shibo: KIMI!!!*runs into closet*
lol...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 6, 2008)

SHIBO IS OUT OF THE ROOM!! UIRUSU IS IN IT!! CHARACTER SHIBO OUT!!!!!!
now... is everything in order?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 6, 2008)

We're missing one person in here...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 6, 2008)

... I said Uirusu is in the room... with kimmimaro...

shibo... is outside... with oro... and sisscors...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice job with this fic! Just finished reading ch19.........what about oro and scissors now?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 6, 2008)

Kimi:...hi...
0///0 hi...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 6, 2008)

it's an inside joke itachi..
shibo has some troubles with sisscors and hair...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 10, 2008)

no one else is replying to chappies!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 10, 2008)

I is still.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 10, 2008)

Me, too...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am here..........just have been busy playing Path of the Ninja 2. I am addicted!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 11, 2008)

wah...
I write many with few replies...
and sorry to anyone here who has it worse!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 11, 2008)

lol, especially me Clara-oneechan, you're the only reader for most *if not all* of my ffs...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 11, 2008)

Same here. I have like.what, four poeple who USED to read my fics...?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 14, 2008)

Chapter 20


*Spoiler*: __ 



The circle around me and It were standing in was shining brightly. My eyes widened as the small circle I stood in brighten, engolfing me in pure white light. I didn't fell any pain whatsoever, my eyes felt as if I still looked into the darkness. It was smiling slightly, he stood in the place of his throne, which had disappeared in the light, his eyes were fixed on me. My eyes met his. He smiled wider and sighed.

HATOKI:
Jesus christ it was like a creepy horror movie, I see a bright light at the end of the tunnel and the cave is freakin me out. I kept moving towards the light. I walked slowly and carefully, picking my way over rocks and strange things I didn't want to know about. Once I reached the end of the tunnel, there was a thick wooden door with heavy metal fasens on it. I saw that it was blocking the source of the light. I felt something weird about the atmosphere. I pushed the door open, light flooded the cave. I stumbled forward. I looked up, and man with silver hair and Hana were standing in the middle of the room! Hana was wearing some strange white robe.
"Hana?!" I yelled. The man started to dissolve into air. I gasped, he turned into a bright ball of light. It drifted towards Hanaki. I saw her lips moving slowly, the ball stopped in front of her, she grasped it in her hands.
"Hana?!" I yelled again. She was talking to the ball again, then she looked at me. I heard a male voice in my head.
_Hatoki, I am the ball of light that Hanaki- chan is holding right now.._ I felt like I knew this voice from somewhere.
_You are the organism that is the solid form of the Guardian of Lifeforms. Right now, your duty is to stand where I stood before sacrificing myself like this, and chant the words that will help give Hanaki the power needed to end this stupid war between the Dark ones and Hanakis clan with allies.... Just look deep into you soul and you will find the words!_ I blinked, what the hell?? My legs started moving the the center of the circle, when I stepped inside of it, I felt like I was walking on air. I stopped right in the middle and faced Hana. She held the ball of light at eye level. My lips start moving, words of some language I didn't know were being said.
Hana closed her eyes and opened her mouth, the ball shone brighter. She put it against her lips, the ball became smaller and smaller, Hana's hair became lighter and lighter, her skin paled even more. I stopped chanting the words and said something that I could understand.
"The power is granted to you, Hanaki Kozohana." The ground shifted under my feet, the cave rumbled. Hana closed her mouth over the last bit of light in her hands, the circle enveloped us in pure white light.

OUTSIDE:
The cave bursted with light, Mizu, Youko, and Soriko hissed and covered their faces. They felt a pleasent feeling engolf their bodies. They saw two being float from the cave mouth, one stood by them, the other rose above them into the sky. They saw it as a she. Soriko sniffed the air.
"Hana- chan..." He whisperd. Youko gasped.
"HANA!!!" He yelled. Hanaki was high in the air, her hair was white, skin pale, and her eyes were white. She looked like a blink albino. The white light seeped from her. From a few meters away, beings that were pure darkness hissed and screamed in pain. Soriko and Youko looked behind them to watch them burn away.
"Mizu was right... there were others here..."
"They were meaning to harm us and kill Hana- san!" Soriko hissed. Hanaki flew towards the town, her hair spread out around her like a halo. The being who stood next to them was none other than Hatoki. Mizu ran up and hugged him.
"Hatoki- kun!! You're safe!" She said, thankful. Taro raced out from behind some bushes.
"HATOKI!! YOU IDIOT!! WHAT WERE YOU DOING!?" He yelled. Hatoki blinked and looked at Taro in the eyes. He grinned. Taro was starting to tear up.
"Shut up! I didn't do anything!" He said playfully, Taro grabbed his two team mates and hugged them. Hatoki laughed.
"It's ok you two I'm fine!" He laughed.
"Where's Hana- san..?" Mizu said. Hatoki pointed at Hana.
"There she is. She's just fine. Oh and her name is Hanaki," He said. Taro looked around.
"You know... I just noticed something... The moon is going down and the horizen looks a little brighter..." Taro said. Mizu and Hatoki looked around as well.
"Hey.. you're right..." 
"Soriko- san!! Youko- san!" Mizu yelled.
"Yeah! We noticed as well!" They replied. Mizu closed her eyes and sighed.
"I hoped Hanaki- san will end the vampire war..." She whispered.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 14, 2008)

Uh oh...something happen to the cool gal...
Shibo: what bout meh? D:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 14, 2008)

uh... hey shodai... that twirling picture is making me dizzy.. @.@

shibo!! *hug* I haven't been talkin to a lot of friends lately! and i'm tired... and somehow cut myself again...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2008)

Aw, don't cut yourself! Don't go down that road, its a bad one,only leading to pain and more pain.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 19, 2008)

Chapter 21


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hana spread out her arms and let out a sign. All the vampires rushed out of their homes and fell to their knees, few of them were standing. The ones that were burnt to a crisp. Hana saw them as members of the Dark Ones. The air filled with their screams of pain. They were cut short when they disappeared. Hana looked to her right, her hair followed her like smoke. She drifted town to town, seeking out the Dark Ones and killing them. Hatoki and his group followed her closely. They watched her perform the task with ease. A few tried to jump up and attack her, but in vain. She didn't get a single scratch on her body. She didn't have to raise a finger. She drifted to where her friends were and hovered over their heads. She lifted her arms up and closed her eyes. There was another flash of light, just when they were about to disappear, they saw the first sunrise in the Land of Moons. Soriko and Youko stared in awe.
"It's beautiful.." Then they disappeared.
The next moment, they appeared in a snowy setting. Hana lowered arms and pointed forward. Her clothing was like smoke around her. Everyone looked to where she was pointing and saw a large closed gate with a symbol of a raven on it. Youko and Soriko hissed. Taro looked around and gasped. He saw bones and half rotted corpses around them.
"Hatoki... this place... it couldn't be!" He whispered. Mizu looked around like a little kid.
"It's the land of snow..." She whispered. Hana drifted to the gate.
"Why are we... here?" Hana stopped in front of the gate. Her eyes narrowed. She let out a sigh. Many people appeared behind her, they were on one knee. They all had weapons on their person or were holding one.
"Lady Hana..." They all murmured. One stood up and bowed deeply.
"My clan is ready to fight for you, the lower, half branch of the Kozohana clan... we are the Mitsuhana clan, ready to die for you!" He said proudly. She made no movement. Right after he said his words, the gate bursted open. Hana pointed forward.
"AHH!! FIGHT!!!!!" The leader shouted. The others all yelled and ran forward, weapons drawn. Mizu, Soriko, and Youko all rushed forward.
"We will fight as well!!" Soriko screamed. Hatoki and Taro ran after them. Once they entered the gates they stopped and gasped.
"The... the city..." Taro said. Their village was in shambles. Many of the buildings were almost torn down and wrecked, the kage home was painted with black and purple, a raven statue mounted on the top. Hana was floating high above the city. The enemy vampires were fighting viciously against her subordinates. Hana stopped and glanced down all around the village. She lifted her hands over the main area where her subordinates were. She murmured a few words, a bright light surrounded each warrior. They cheered when the sheild protected them from the enemy attacks. Hana looked to the raven statue mouted on the kage building. Her eyes narrowed. He lifted a single hand at it. A bright flash, a single ball of energy zoomed to the statue. It exploded at instant impact. The enemy vampires shrieked at the lose of their momnument. A few leapt into the air and tried attacking Hana, like the others. Hana sighed, rays of light seeped out and stabbed each vampire down to their painful death.
She drifted to the kage building.
"_I will end this.._" She sighed. Her clothing and hair wrapped around her, enveloping her in a smokey shroud. She disappeared and reappeared inside the building. She followed the hallways to the kage's office. Hana seeped through the door and stood on her feet. Her brillience lite up the room. At a large and very organized desk, there was a chair, turned to face the window.
"I'm very impressed Hana- chan. You managed to absorb _it_. I am proud and impressed. But, it's all against my plan to rule this pathetic human world. I've freed you from their grasp didn't I? So shouldn't you at least let me take over the world and.. use the humans as feeding posts? Hmm?" Hana blinked.
"_You speak of monstrosity. Humans are to be fed on in emergency purposes only. You know the rules._" The man chuckled.
"Hana, Hana, Hana... Your views are of the old times, I am awakening a new century of vampires. One that only vampires will reign, and the humans will see how it is like to be treated as we have... they will fall in defeat..." He laughed. Hana's eyes narrowed.
"Now, Hana... Since you have done what you clan has been trying to do for centuries now, I have to kill you. And that means.. killing a very close Nakama... My closest friend..." The chair turned. Hana's eyes widened.
"_You.._"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmmmm....*thinking* who is the bastard now...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job.........


----------



## Cronos (Nov 22, 2008)

nice work man...love your work...ull even compete with kishi some day


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 22, 2008)

lol, yeah right.
I can't speak a japanese! more like I can't read japanese...
inner: Dumbass
AH!! I THOUGHT I KILLED YOU FOR GOOD!! AHHH!!
inner: Hehe... hawaii does wonders.. damn ohio.
*shoot inner*
Inner: OW! WHAT THE HELL?!
YOU WERE BORN HERE DAMMIT!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 24, 2008)

Chapter 22


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hana's eyes widened.
"_You!_" She gasped.
"Yes... love you Hana- chan," He flew out of his chair and stood in front of Hana.
"_Sora! You traitor!!_" She hissed. Sora grinned. His green eyes shone brightly.
"Yes, Hana- chan, I'm the leader. I really am sorry I have to kill you Hana- chan, or... Hanaki.. chan... " He smiled.
"_Sora, your actions will go against you, even if I didn't reach the elder in time... you would have eventually been over thrown!!_" She said. Sora smiled warmly and closed his eyes while she talked.
"Ahhh... Hanaki- chan... your voice in this state is so soothing.. it's like music! In fact, how about a little right now, eh?" He flashed to his desk and pulled out a record player. He put on the player. Opera music began playing. Sora listened while pleasently tapping his fingers. Hana's eyes narrowed, she gritted her teeth.
"_Sora... why did you do this?!_" She said.
"I did it for you, Hanaki- chan."
"_Well, I hate it!_" She hissed. Sora chuckled.
"I was actually hoping you wouldn't reach the elder in time, that way we could be together forever... I mean, I am a pureblood... and so are you.." Hanaki felt a finger running down her arm.
"_Get your hands off of me.._" She growled.
"Now now.. It seems you've lowered your defence system.. bad idea Hanaki- chan..." He chuckled. There was a flash of lightening.
"_It seems there's a perfect setting for the fight that is to come... hmm?_" She muttered. Sora laughed.
"Of course...." He whispered. Hana sent a whip of pure energy at Sora. He dodged it and bared his fangs.
"Heh... you're not the only one with special powers!!" He hissed. Tentecles of darkness seeped around his body and towards Hanaki. She growled.
"_It only suits you to have that sort of power!!_" She created a shield of light and leapt at Sora. He grabbed her arm and kicked her side. Hanaki growled and clawed his shoulder. Sora kicked away from her and gripped his bleeding wound. Hanaki slammed into the wall, then launched off with her feet back at Sora. He created a wall of darkness and set off a cloud of black. Hanaki hissed and attacked the wall. It dissolved into dusty clouds. Hanaki growled and concentrated for any sign of movement or sound. There was a slashed on her arm. Hanaki flinched and gripped the wound. There was another slash, then another, and another.
"Hehe.. you can't find me Hanaki... This darkness not only is so dark, no vampire can see... but it also clouds the senses of hearing, and smell!" Soras voice yelled. Hanaki grimaced and closed her eyes again. More slashes came at her. She went to her knees, still keeping her eyes closed.
"Come on Hanaki- chan!! I thought you were more powerful than this!!" Sora yelled. Hanaki's hair started getting darker, her skin started getting less pale. She began gasping for breath.
_Oh no! The.. side effects! I completely forgot!!_ Hanaki frantically looked around and began to crawl slowly away. There was a kick in her side. She uttered a small shirek and fell silent. Sora began laughing.
"What's the matter Hanaki- chan?! Can't you get up!!" He yelled. Hanaki took in a deep gulp of breath.
"HHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!" Hanaki summed up all of her energy and let it seeped out rapidly. Sora screamed in pain. The darkness disappeared, Sora was on his knees, covering his eyes. There was a bright flash of white light, it enveloped the building and seeped out to cover almost half of the village. Enemy vampires fell to the ground, burning to death. Sora crawled to hide behind his desk, still screaming in pain. The light started to fade away. Hanaki fell to the floor, her hair a ghostly white, her skin drained of color, and her eyes blank and dead. Sora was gasping, gripping his face. His skin was burned serverely. He panted and struggled to his feet. He saw Hanaki laying motionless on the floor. He began to laugh.
"Hanaki- chan!! Is this what you are reduced down to?! Huh?!" He staggered to her.
"Come on Hanaki- chan!! Show me your awesome power!!" He grabbed her neck and held her up.
"Heh... or maybe... there are deadly side effects, HUH?!" He yelled. Hanaki grimaced. Sora laughed.
"Hanaki, Hanaki!! You have been reduced to so little for the cost of your clan, the peace you think is right, and for your stupid comrades!! If you had only ignored your clans stories, you could have stayed with me and could have spent the rest of our eternal lifetimes together!" He shook his head and gripped her neck harder, a weeze escaped her throat.
"But.. you... you had to meddle with my plans... my perfect plans, Hanaki- chan..." He grinned.
"Now.. I have to kill you!" He began laughed wildly. Hanakis eyes opened, she started gasping weakly for air.
"I bet you're wondering how I'm killing you right now!! It's the side effects!! It turns you completely human for the next hour!! HAHAHA!!" Sora squeezed harder. Hanaki weakly grasped his hand.
_No! Is this... how I'm going to... die?! No!! I can't fail!! I.. I can't!!_ Hanaki closed her eyes and bit her lip. She started remembering all of her clan. Her mother, her father, her sisters, her brothers, her uncles, her aunts, her cousins, her nephews, her nieces, and her friends. A tear slid down her cheek. Darkness started to envelop her vision. A voice called her name from the back of her head.
_Hanaki!!_ More voices called her name.
_Hanaki- san! Hanaki- onee!!_
_*Hanaki- chan! Hanaki sama!! Hanaki onee-sama!!*_
*Hanaki! Hanaki- san! Hanaki- sama! Hanaki- onee chan!!!* Then two dominant voices screamed her name.
*Hanaki!!!!*
_Mother... Father..._ She started seeing images of her family gathered around her in her mind. Her mother and father smiling kindly at her. They held her in their arms.
_Hanaki... we are here for you! We aren't the strongest clan for nothing._ Her father said.
_We will give you our strength and will power so you can defeat him. We will help you Hanaki, because we love you._ Her mother said sweetly. Hanaki felt warmth enclose her body.
Sora was laughing wildly, then he felt something prickly on his arm. He looked down and gasped.
"WHAT THE HELL?!" He screamed. He let go of Hanaki, she stood on her own. Her hair turned black again, her eyes a sparkling green. Her complextion turned back to normal. She stood, staring at Sora with fierce eyes.
"What are you going to do Hanaki?! You're to weak to fi-" Her hand grabbed his throat and slammed him against the wall with lightening speed.
"Wha?!" He gasped.
"You have broken the law, you have ruined my clans' honor and tainted the vampires name! You deserve to die!!" She pierced her claws into his skin. He started coughing.
"Hana.. ki.. chan! You.. you wouldn't... ki.. kill an old.. friend.. would ya?" He weezed weakly. Blood started dripping from his mouth. Hanaki felt a twang in her heart. She shook her head.
"You... you're not my friend... you are not my friend.... you are nothing to me..." She screamed and ripped out his throat. There was a gurgle. Hanaki watched his sink to the floor, his eyes pleading for life. Hanaki bit her lip and stalked out of the office. Sora turned into a pool of blood and disappeared; forever.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great chappy.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 25, 2008)

Whoa...awesome


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 27, 2008)

Chapter 23


*Spoiler*: __ 



HANAKI:
My head was spinning with the events that had just occured. I kept asking myself, what the hell was I doing? I had killed my childhood friend and killed thousands of fellow kin. I stopped in the hallway on my way out and clutched me head.
"Dammit!! My head... hurts!" I said. My head was pounding. I thought it would explode.
What the hell was going on? My head was spinning and there were voices popping up all at once. I fell to my knees. The memory of my clan dying out came back to me. It was the time the snow country was in civil war and the Dark Ones were fighting over it. My family encircling me, my parents placing their hands on my forehead, and then I turned into my child self. I gasped for air. I saw my clan members fighting, yet holding back because of my child mind, they didn't want to scare me.
"_Hurry!! Protect Hanaki- Hime!!_" I gritted my teeth.
"AHHH!!!!!!" I collapsed into darkness.

HAOTKI:
"God damn it's great to be on Hanaki's side!!" I yelled. Youko laughed as he nudged a corpse of an enemy vampire with his foot.
"Yea, I'm really surprised that Hanaki- sama actually killed all of these vampires, and she still kept up our sheild for her followers!" Soriko grinned.
"I hope she gets out alright, she's fighting the leader of the Dark Ones. He must be really strong to get this sort of power."
"I'm just happy she killed these things!" Taro kicked a corpse. Mizu gave him a glare.
"Sorry!" He said defensively. I laughed and looked up at the kage building. Memories flooded my head. I sighed.
"Man, been a long time since we were here.."
"Actually it's only been about two weeks..." Mizu said.
"What?! You serious?!" I yelled. She nodded.
"Gez.. that's a load of bu-" I stopped. Someone was standing amoung the rubble. Tattered robes were fluttering in the wind.
"Hey!!! Up there!!" I yelled. Everyone looked to where I was. They got into defensive position. He looked over his shoulder. Bright gold eyes gleamed at them. He smiled at me and started walking away. Soriko glanced at me.
"Well? What do you guys think? Should we go after him?"
"No... he doesn't seem like a threat.." Mizu said. I lowered my guard. A few seconds later. He reappeared, carrying someone in his arms.
"What the.." Youko's eyes widened.
"HANAKI- SAMA!!!" He screamed. He lunged at the man, Soriko grabbed him. I stared at the man. He stopped on the place where he stood before and gently placed Hanaki on the ground. Her hair was black again, and her skin was back to normal. He gently placed a hand on her forehead and brushed away her hair. He lowered his head to just above her face. I could see his lips moving, he was gently shaking her shoulder to try and wake her up. We all stood still and watched, like something was commanding us to. Youko was growling under his breath and quivering with rage. He lowered his lips to her neck, his hood covered her face. Youko began snarling. I felt something in my mind telling me that he was a friend.

HANAKI:
_"Hanaki... wake up... your friends are worried... Hanaki..."_ This faint voice was calling my name. The darkness became lighter. I felt something on my shoulder.
_"Hanaki- chan, you need to wake up... I finally get to see you and you're unconcious. Come one Hanaki- chan, my twin brother has told me all about you... I wish to see you alive and awake."_ I started to see a figure in front of me. My vision was fuzzy but I could see a young mans face, he looked exactly like the elder I had met before. He smiled softly.
"Hello Hanaki- chan... I am Yamazu. I'm sure you have met my twin brother already," He said softly. I blinked and groaned in pain.
"I'm sorry.... I will release you from that pain right now Hanaki-chan..." He lowered his head down to my neck. I felt a twinge of pain. Then the pain from my head disappeared. His voice whispered in my ear.
"I'm happy you are alive, brother has made preparations for you and I... and your mother and father will be there for us as well...." He whispered. I blinked.
"What..?" He chuckled.
"Hanaki... We are purebloods... I am of your clan... you are of mine... and we are the only ones remaining..." He whispered. I smiled slightly.
"Oh I see..." I said faintly. He snickered.
"I'm hoping we'll get to konw each other and get to like each other very well Hanaki-chan," He said kindly. He helped me sit up and supported me as I stood up. I managed to get a look at him. He had dark black hair, green eyes, his hair was shaggy and fell just at his shoulders, his jaw was smooth and his eyes were narrow. His build was thin, but somewhat muscular, his skin was pale like my own. He smiled softly.
"So, Hanaki- chan, may I get to know your friends?" He asked. I glanced to my left and saw the same group who had followed me from the very beginning.
"Yea.." We started walking carefully to the group of five who were my friends.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2008)

Awwww...she has friends..:3
Shibo:...shut up, mortal...
You're anti-social....
Shibo: I'm Orochimaru's daughter...no one loves me...
Except Kimi-kun...
But, you do have to agree that was a good chappy, right?
Shibo:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 28, 2008)

aw! Thank you shibo! uh.. both shibos... yea... both.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2008)

Shibo: :3
No problem...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice update.
Inner: I agree.
Aw damnit, I thought I got rid of you.
Inner: Naw. I just took a loooooog vacation.
Really? Where'd you go?
Inner: Uhhhhh.....I went to uhhhhhhh..
Lemme guess, you were sleeping this whole time, werent ya.
Inner: So, you were playing video games all this time.
 So? At least I didnt stuff myself at Thanksgiving dinner.
Inner:......Touche.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol....
Shibo: Good diss... ^3^
yeah...BURN...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 6, 2008)

Chapter 24


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hanaki:
I didn't really get what was going on. The things that I remembered where darkness, and then this man. This man who called himself Yamazu. He looked like the elder. The only difference was the hair. Hatoki and Mizu were staring at, calm but on edge.
"Uh... H..Hatoki, Mizu.." I pointed at them. Yamazu bowed to each.
"That's... Taro... Youko.. And Soriko.." I said. Yamazu bowed to each.
"It is my pleasure to see you all and meet you face to face. I apologize for any discomfort from before. I just had to find this place and watch what was going on. It catches my attention when it comes to wars among purebloods," He said. Youko couldn't stop growling. I looked at him, a little dazed. Then managed a death threat glare. He immediatly stopped gowling and stood still. Yamazu smiled warmly.
"Uh... this is Yamazu... he's the twin of the.. the elder I visited earlier.." I said. Soriko blinked.
"That can't be.."
"Hmm?" Soriko shook his head.
"The elder didn't have a twin, let alone a brother, at least that's what I was told," He said. I couldn't really argue with him. I didn't even know that the elder had a sibling either.
"Oh! Easy explination behind that! Since there were two of us, the ancestors of Hanaki here, agreed to never tell a soul about me and to keep me a secret. They kept me locked up but in very comfortable conditions. The only thing I longed for was one I could love and the freedom of the outdoors! So I found a loop-hole in the whole system. I said to Hanaki's ancestors, 'I can stay in hiding, and a secret... but... I can also be walkin outside like a normal vampire, if I don't get into any danger whatsoever! I promise.' And that led them to agree with my opinion and I was allowed to wonder outside, free to go where ever I wanted without any restictions, just as long as I didn't reveal who I was," He said smoothly. I felt a little out of place. He was allowed to wonder the entire world, and I haven't met up with him once? That was a puzzle I didn't understand. I thought he would have met up with me in the Snow village at least once. It would have been something to lighten up those days of boredom and pain.
"Have you.." I started.
"Hm?"
"Have you ever been to the snow village?" I asked. Yamazu was silent.
"Only once, it was when our clan was confined in this dreaded place. I was unhappy and had disguised myself as a villager who witnessed the who ordeal. I hated to do nothing for the clan. But I was sworn to stay hidden no matter what. So I could do nothing.." He sighed. I felt guilt. Damn! Why was I guilty!? I'm never guilty!!
"Well, whoever you are or where you're from, I'm just happy you got Hanaki safe and sound without hurting her," Youko said. Yamazu smiled sweetly.
"Yes, I hope you all live long lives and live unhurt by anything," He said. I examined the group. Soriko began to weep.
"What?"
"I just know you two will leave! And I'll never see Hanaki- sama again!" He cried. Mizu hugged him.
"I'm sure she'll visit up in the land of moons!" She said. I coughed.
"You're staying with them!?"
"Of course, I'm a vampire now cause of you..." She mumbled. I rolled my eyes.
"Oh whatever, either that or death. You chose this so shut up. Hey, Hatoki,Taro, what about you two?"
"We're going back to the Leaf Village."
"You are? But no one knows you!"
"Tsunade does, doesn't she..?" Taro said.
"Yea... forgot about that bitchy ha-"
"WHAT'D YOU SAY?!" I coughed and looked behind me. Tsunade was standing on a pile of rubble with anbu surrounding her.
"Oh crap.."
"You got a lot of nerve Hanaki!!!" She yelled.
"Oh shut up you dumb hag!!"
"I'LL KILL YOU!!"
"LIKE THAT'LL EVER HAPPEN!!" I snapped. Tsunade cracked her knuckles.
"YOU WANNA GO?!"
"DAMN STRAIGHT!! COME ON BAGGY! LET'S GO!!" Yamazu grabbed me and struggled to hold me back. The anbu around Tsunade pushed her back from attacking me.
"Let me go!! I'll kill that old hag!!"
"I'LL PUMP YOU FULL OF SILVER!!!" Tsunade screamed.
"I'LL DIE OF AGE BEFORE THAT HAPPENS!!" I snapped back. Taro and Hatoki broke out in laughter. Mizu hit them.
"You two are idiots, you she could just turn around and attack you two right?" She said. Taro and Hatoki piped down. Youko chuckled, and Soriko kept crying.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 6, 2008)

lol, poor tsunade...
Tsu:...You want silver, too...?
No...
Tsu:...*grins*
Meep...*runs off*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 6, 2008)

lol shibo.
Sorry about that!
tsu: Wuss...
Mizuri: YOU WANNA GO?!
tsu: HELL YEAH!!!
Mizuri: AHHH!!
tsu: AHHH!!
STOP!! JESUS CHIRST!! I'LL KILL YOU BOTH!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 6, 2008)

Shibo: *Catches Mizuri*
yay, she's a good girl :3


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hahaha, Tsuande-sama.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 10, 2008)

hehe... hey guess what?? Writers block...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's fine, i thought it was over.............its not over yet? I thought that was a good ending, if you planning it. Make a sequel in which Hanaki and Yamazu kill more vampires or something or finish your other fic, what was it again??-- the one with Sayoi and the roses and Ojii or something........


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Dec 10, 2008)

Just read the last 2 chaps. Pretty damn good writin.
Inner: I'll say.
DAMNIT WHY WONT YOU LEAVE ME ALONE?!
Inner: I'll never leave.
If I ignore you, you will.
Inner: No I wont.
*ingnores inner for 10 minutes*
Inner: I'm still here, idiot.
Damnit! Guess I'll have to resorte to that.
Inner: Resorte to what????
THIS!! *pulls out BFG*
Inner: Your not serious, are you??????
I'm dead serious. You've been annoying the crap out of me. Its time to end it. *cocks BFG*
Inner: *scared* Cant we talk about this??????
Nope.
Inner: Aw shit.
*fires BFG*  
Inner: .......
Finally some peace and quiet.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 11, 2008)

@itachi: That's not finished yet?! Shit!!! Must find it dammit!!!

I'm not through with it for another few chapters. I have too much crap in my head.


----------



## Rinme (Dec 12, 2008)

Good story.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 19, 2008)

HA!!!

Chapter 25


*Spoiler*: __ 



I glared over at Tsunade. Her eye was black and hair messed up. I only suffered minor internal bleeding from the damn punches she chucked at me. Nothing too bad. At least I didn't loose any fake teeth. I coughed, trying to conceal a laugh. Tsunade threw a pencil at me.
"Hey! HEY!! YOU WANNA GO AGAIN BITCH?! BRING IT!!" I screamed. Tsunade yelled and pounced on me. We screamed and attacked each other. The anbu made a move, then the little group I had shook their heads and chuckled. The anbu stopped, confused. Yamazu laughed.
"It's better to just let them go all out, believe me," He said.
Damn straight they better let us have it out. I have scores to settle with this old witch! Ouch! She bit me! The bitch bit me!
"DON'T BITE ME!! I'LL BITE YOU!!"
"FUCK YOU MOONBAIT!!!" She yelled.
"OLD HAG!!"
"MOONBAIT!!"
"OLD HAG!" I slapped her face and kneed her stomach. Tsunade cursed and swung at my head. Ow. I stumbled to my feet, a little dizzy.
"Wow!! Didn't know you'd train that much Tsunade... oh boy... dizzy... wwwweeeee..." I toppled over, feeling something wet on my hand.
"I'm bleeding! Weeeeee!!!" I spun around on the floor like a confused fly. Tsunade stood up and brushed herself of, trying to fix her hair.
"Yeah. Those tips you gave me way back when, they helped. Thanks," She said. She put her hands on my head and healed my wound.
"Oh boy... didn't have to freakin MAKE ME BLEED!!"
"SHUT UP!!!"
"Uh.." The who group was looking at us. We glared at them.
"WHAT?!" We both screamed. The looked at each other and backed away. I looked at Tsunade, she looked at me. We grinned and rolled up our sleeves.
"NO!! CALM DOWN MIZURI!!"
"NO LADY TSUNADE!!!" We charged at them to have a friendly little battle royale.

The end!
Ya fuckers...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 19, 2008)

Whoa...the end..? i guess you'll have more time...to read...mine...=_=


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes! Read de fights!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice ending. Very funny.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you thank you. Need to edit my siggy and tell de peeps this one's finished now! Thank you!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 20, 2008)

ok...change your avy, if possible...I want to see some gaara being smexy in there


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 31, 2008)

god... 
Happy New Year!!
Lol... I'm thinking of changing my siggy and Avay to honor Heath Ledger. I just saw Dark Knight... He was the best Joker ever... It's gonna be a JOKER SET!! WOOO!!!!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Dec 31, 2008)

wow...New years already?.........OMG!!!! i've got to prepare!!!!! got to stay up all night doing mindless new years eve stuff....i got to get loaded down wiht sugar....lol not really.....


----------

